# Ebay Japanese airplanes.



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
17 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 27, 2014)

A nice collection


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 27, 2014)

And as far as I can tell, most of these were saved. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2014)

NAKAJIMA Ki-49 HELEN BOMBER LUZON Philippines

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mitsubishi A6M Zero Luzon Philippines

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2014)

Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu LUZON Philippines

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2014)

Nakajima C6N Saiun OKINAWA

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2014)

Kawanishi n1k2-j shiden kai (george) Brisbane, Australia, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't think #7 is a Helen.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 29, 2014)

#7 Ki-48 Lily?
#11 N1K1-J Shiden?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes. #7 is definitely a Lily. Can't believe I couldn't remember that. It's my daughters name! 

Thanks Shinpachi San

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2014)

some great shots!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2014)

Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate "Frank" Aboard CVE USS Long Island 44






Nakaima Ki-84 Hayate "Frank" Found by US Forces on Luzon '45






Nakaima Ki-84 Hayate "Frank" Flight Tested by TAIC, Clark Field 45

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2014)

A great shot.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice photos.

Geo


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nakajima B6N Tenzan, code Jill, test flight, Philippines 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nakajima Ki-27 Nate (Chinese)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2014)

Mitsubishi J8M Shūsui "Autumn Water"


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 16, 2014)

always loved the look of the ki-84. looks natural in us colors..


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2014)

Japanese Aircraft Engines, Omura, 1945. Notice licence-built DB601, by Aichi as the Atsuta, by Kawasaki as the Ha-40.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 17, 2014)

Very interesting pictures my friend!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2014)

bobbysocks said:


> always loved the look of the ki-84. looks natural in us colors..



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2014)

Mitsubishi J2M Raiden (Thunderbolt) at Jack Malony's Air Museum Clairmont California


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2014)

Nakajima Ki-84 Malony Air Museum Clairmont California


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2014)

Nakajima Type-1 KI-43 Hayabusa Oscar


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing so many precious photos, Snautzer01.

In fact, Japanese stored so many aircraft/engines, ordinance and fuels for the coming decisive battle expected in October, 1945.
I frankly miss them abandoned in vain.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2014)

If those aircraft were photographed in the 1960's, they were at Ontario Airport


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2014)

Some great shots!


----------



## stug3 (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nakajima Type-1 KI-43 Hayabusa Oscar


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2015)

Good shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2015)

Man, that is such a beautiful plane.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 4, 2015)

Great shot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 8, 2015)

Good choice, Snautzer01.

In fact, you could see a lot of such fake or decommissioned Japanese airplanes as decoy provided for the Allies air raids in YouTube.
Most of active planes were hidden in the shelters for the last stage of war.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2015)

Fukueka Japan, 1945


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2015)

Cape Gloucester airfield New Britain New Guinea 1944.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2015)

Shōwa L2D3 or L2D3-L, in US markings, Mindanao, Philippines, May 1945


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2015)

Kawasaki Ki-61 (Man on right, pointing is Maj. Thomas McGuire?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2015)

Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa (2 other pictures in this thread)


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2015)

Kawanishi n1k2-j Shiden kai (george)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2015)

#57: N1K1-J Model 11 George Manufacture Number 7102 Tail 341-S23: Built by Kawanishi at Himeji sometime between August 13 to October 16, 1944. Propeller installed on September 15, 1944. Assigned to the 341st Kokutai, Fighter Flying Unit 402, with tail code 341-S23. Captured at Clark Field on January 30, 1945. Allied intelligence TAIC-SWPA repaired this George and applied US markings and tail stripes. Assigned tail code S9. Flying from Clark Field during April 1945, it was tested with the underwing and fusealge mounted guns removed, to resemble the N1K2-J configuration.Afterwards (or postwar) this aircraft was scrapped or otherwise disappeared.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2015)

Kawanishi n1k2-j shiden kai (george) Willow Grove 1945


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2015)

kawanishi n1k2-j shiden kai (george) AF air museum


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2015)

Peking 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2015)

Agreed...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2015)

Mitsubishi A6M5 ZEKE 52, Willow Grove, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2015)

Aw man!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice photo collection as always, Snautzer01, but that is A6M7 Model 62 captured at Yokosuka Naval Air Corps though the photo location looks Willow Grove in the 1950s.
The same airframe is now displayed at San Diego Air Space Museum.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks, but picture is captioned as posted. Type id can be wrong but in this case the place should be correct.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2015)

Mitsubishi Ki-46


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2015)

Mitsubishi Ki-46


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2015)

Kawasaki Ki-48 Lily, Dagua, New Guinea 1945


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2015)

Nakajima C6N Myrt


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2015)

Kawasaki Ki-61 Hien “Tony”


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 21, 2015)

Clear picture of a Ki-61 

Pilot of the airframe was Captain Shiro Sakauchi of the 68th Flight Squadron in New Guinea.
He survived the battle there to fly a Ki-84 later but was regrettably killed during air combat with some P-51s above Tokyo on June 10, 1945.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 21, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> Mitsubishi A6M5 ZEKE 52, Willow Grove, 1945



Can help but wonder why the control surfaces are all clamped...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 21, 2015)

Gust locks...


----------



## snowmobileman (Jan 21, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Can help but wonder why the control surfaces are all clamped...



I am guessing it was done to keep children from damaging the controls...I have used them for long-term storage in windy areas.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 21, 2015)

BTW. I think this photo should be looked from the port side to make the logo sense as its original designation was ヨ-143.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mitsubishi Ki-46 Markings: 89th BS, 3rd BG


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2015)

Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa






EJP Base 2446 was Hollandia Dutch New Guinea there were 3 AirStrips there Cyclops , Sentani and Hollandia ,US Force's invaded the area April 22nd 1944 backed up by the US Navy Task Force 58, the first 5th Air Force aircraft to come in was the 8th FS' P-40N's from Gusap New Guinea on May 7th .


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2015)

COOL!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2015)

Yokosuka D4Y


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2015)

Yokosuka (Kugisho), D4Y-3 Model 33, Suisei (Comet) Judy


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2015)

Rato rockets


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 23, 2015)

Not sure if they were RATO rockets. Believe they were more for extra speed during terminal dive suicide attack.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 23, 2015)

Interesting photos 

The D4Y4 was planned to be equipped with 5 Type 4 rockets under the fuselage for acceleration intended to shake off US fighters but was not used in actual mission because some aerodynamic issues were not solved.

Wiki Japan


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 23, 2015)

Ah... I stand corrected. Great shots either way.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2015)

Okinawa


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 12, 2015)

They look trainers in Tateyama.
Very interesting photo.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2015)

Okinawa.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Gastounet (Feb 20, 2015)

N° 99 reminds me of Cadillac Ranch in Amarillo (Texas)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yokosuka MXY7 Ohka Okinawa


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 4, 2015)

Kyushu Q1W Tokai, Lorna anti-submarine

If I had to guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 4, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Kyushu Q1W Tokai, Lorna anti-submarine
> 
> If I had to guess.



I think you are correct, Capt. Vick.
Saitozaki airfield was located nearby Kyusyu Aircraft and used for test flight before deployment. It was called Brady Air Base of U.S. Air Force till 1970.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks my amigo-san!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 4, 2015)

There's no wonder it looks so much like a Ju88, the IJN ordered an ASW aircraft based on it's specifications.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Mar 5, 2015)

An ex-23rd Sentai, 2nd Chutai Ki-61 found and photographed at Inba airbase by USAAF personnel in 1946.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 5, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> There's no wonder it looks so much like a Ju88, the IJN ordered an ASW aircraft based on it's specifications.



Other than a somewhat similar glaszed nose treatment there's nothing in common between the Kyushu Q1W and JU88.
The Q1W was smaller, had less than half the power, over 100 mph slower, and had 1/3rd the bomb load of the Ju88.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 5, 2015)

tyrodtom said:


> Other than a somewhat similar glaszed nose treatment there's nothing in common between the Kyushu Q1W and JU88.
> The Q1W was smaller, had less than half the power, over 100 mph slower, and had 1/3rd the bomb load of the Ju88.





GrauGeist said:


> There's no wonder it looks so much like a Ju88, *the IJN ordered an ASW aircraft based on it's specifications.*


So there's nothing in common even though it was based on the Ju88's specifications?


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 5, 2015)

I wonder what Ju88 specification the Q1W was based on ?
Other than good visibility toward the front, what else do they have in common ?

There's nothing else I can see.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 5, 2015)

The Japanese government (Naval service) requested an anti-submarine patrol aircraft *based on the Ju88's specifications*.

The Japanese built several other aircraft *based* on German designs. While not exact carbon-copies, one can see the Ju88's influence in the final design.

The Kyushu Q1W "Tokai" is one such example. It is *not* a license-built airframe, it is a design *based* on the Ju88's specifications as requested by the IJN - being the Navy Experimental 17-Shi Patrol Plane in a series of types that were a result of the ASP request. I recall reading somewhere that the IJN actually purchased the Ju88 design from Junkers, but I don't recall the source for that, and I don't think it actually happened. And in any case, Kyushu designed and built their own version much like Nakajima built their own turbojet *based* on the Me262's design - not copying it (unlike the KI-201, which *was* an exact copy)

A few other submissions to the IJN under this same request didn't have the same lines as the Tokai, therefore one could say that they didn't bear a resemblance to the Ju88

So to recap, the Tokai was *not* a copy of the Ju88, it was simply *based* on the Ju88 - and does bear a resemblance.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 5, 2015)

I heard it was the dive bombing capability of Ju88.
Yes, the design was purchased by IJN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 5, 2015)

Shinpachi said:


> I heard it was the dive bombing capability of Ju88.
> Yes, the design was purchased by IJN.


Thank you, Shinpachi-san...I wasn't sure, as I had read that once quite some time ago, and hadn't seen any further references in recent times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 5, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Thank you, Shinpachi-san...I wasn't sure, as I had read that once quite some time ago, and hadn't seen any further references in recent times.



I always admire your rich knowledge about the Japanese aircraft too, Dave

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2015)

Good close up view.


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 6, 2015)

I've read also that the Kyushu Q1W was developed to the Ju88 specifications.

But when you consider it's approximately 10 foot smaller in both dimensions, 1/3rd the empty weight, 1/3rd the bomb load, 2/3rd the speed, I'm wondering just what specification of the Ju88 it followed, other than just looking like a junior Ju88.

Just how far can you get from specifications and still say they're based on the same specs ?


----------



## Denniss (Mar 6, 2015)

You take the Ju 88 drawings and reduce them to 2/3rd of the original dimensions. Reduce overly strengthened fuselage parts to normal strenth and install a bombbay that fits your need. Then you recalculate the aerodynamics the ensure it'll work otherwise you add the required modifications.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2015)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Mar 13, 2015)

Kyushu, Q1W, Tokai ""Eastern Star


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 13, 2015)

There was such a time 70 years ago. It's incredible now as we see nothing.
The diving flap of the Q1W was what IJN wanted to realize based on the Ju88.

Thanks for sharing, johnbr


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (Mar 14, 2015)

Easy to built,mantain and fly and above all expendable were the objetives of this Shimbu (suicide) aircraft. Designed to be built by semi-skilled labour using steel,wood and tin, the Tsurugi had the ability to accept any radial engine of 800Hp to 1300hp,and was equiped with simple and crude instruments.The production models were to be fitted with two solid-fuel rockets,one over each wing,to boost its speed during the terminal attack dive.The flight trials revealed poor ground handling and poor flying characteristics,and the modifications delayed somewhat its posible combat debut.Nakajima produced 104 and none of them,thankfully, were used in anger. 
General characteristics

Crew: One, pilot
Length: 8.55 m (28 ft 0⅝ in)
Wingspan: 8.60 m (28 ft 2½ in)
Height: 3.30 m (10 ft 10 in)
Wing area: 12.4 m² (133.47 ft²)
Empty weight: 1,640 kg (3,616 lb)
Loaded weight: 2,580 kg (5,688 lb)
Max. takeoff weight: 2,880 kg (max overload with 800 kg bomb) (6,349 lb)
Powerplant: 1 × Nakajima Ha-35 Type 23 radial engine (provision for two rocket accelerators), 860 kW (1,150 hp)

Performance

Maximum speed: 550 km/h (297 kn, 342 mph) at 2,800 m (9,200 ft)
Cruise speed: 300 km/h (162 kn, 186 mph)
Range: 1,200 km (648 nmi, 746 mi)

Armament

Bombs: 1 × 250 kg (551 lb), 500 kg (1,102 lb), or 800 kg (1,764 lb) bomb


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2015)

Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa, Albuquerque 1950


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2015)

I second that...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2015)

Tachikawa Ki-92







https://www.flickr.com/photos/keleivis/4201452810/in/set-72157603296839775


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2015)

now that's a rare one....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 8, 2015)

Love that plane. A most beautiful twin-engine transport. Wish someone would kit it!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2015)

Good shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 12, 2015)

Saw this the other day. Another captured Tachikawa, the Ki-36 - despite the erroneous caption calling it a "Val"...


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 12, 2015)

Might be better than calling it a Zero 
Nice find, Graeme!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 12, 2015)

That is a good catch, Graeme!

Not sure how they over-looked the missing "fences" on the wings!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2015)

Doesn't look anything like Val...someone needs glasses....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa, Albuquerque 1950 (see also post #139 for dif view)


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2015)

Nakajima B5N2 Kate Bomber, Japan 1945


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2015)

great shot, not seen that one before.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2015)

BMW 003A diagram as used to create Nakajima Kikka engines

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 10, 2015)

Interesting.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Hiromachi (Jun 10, 2015)

It's a scan from my copy of " 'Kikka' The technological Verification of the First Japanese Jet Engine Ne-20 " by Miki Press.
To be exact, this picture presents Cross-section of a BMW 003 which is on display in some Japanese museum, which one I can't recall unfortunately. 

This cross-section was a part of a shipment carried by I-29 submarine, which unfortunately for the Japanese, was sunk after it left Singapore (submarine stopped there to resupply). For your interest, I-29 also carried an Me 262 fighter stored in boxes.

Interestingly, this cross-section survived only because a certain officer (Commander Eichi Iwaya) left the ship, with some of the documents, while in Singapore. It was taken as a safety measure as the South China Sea was considered unsafe at that time. That turned out to be true.
Based only on this and previous work with the Ne-12, Kūgishō managed to continue the development of their main project, the Ne-20 jet engine. 

One thing should be said here, Japanese did a really great job of creating their own jet engine ... basing on just a single drawing like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 10, 2015)

Good research, Hiromachi.

Original drawing is said kept by Fuji Heavy Industries - old Nakajima.
I think the photo you scanned from the book is a photographic copy kept by Kanazawa Institute of Technology.


----------



## Hiromachi (Jun 10, 2015)

So Fuji Heavy Industries keeps any archives for the old materials after Nakajima ? Interesting, I though almost everything of Nakajima was lost - aircraft airfoils, engine performance curves, design documentation ...
This is something new to me. 



> I think the photo you scanned from the book is a photographic copy kept by Kanazawa Institute of Technology.


One more place to visit when I'll be in Japan.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 10, 2015)

I just pointed out the original drawing of BMW 003 in the book you scanned, Hiromachi.


----------



## Hiromachi (Jun 10, 2015)

Sure Shinpachi, I'm just collecting the names of the places I'd like to visit when one day I will fly to Japan 

Anyway, I dont think this was posted yet :

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q_45I812XU_

Plenty of captured Japanese airplanes, including Zeke, Frank and George !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2015)

Aichi E16A Zuiun


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2015)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2015)

Nakajima B6N Tenzan Jill


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2015)

Good shot!


----------



## Glider (Sep 10, 2015)

I do like the B6 Tenzan but have never seen that radar instalation


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2015)

That is the first for me as well.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2015)

Oh it's what all the cool Tenzan's were wearing in the mid forties!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hiromachi (Sep 11, 2015)

B5N and B6N were very often used in 1943+ as a recon aircraft and equipped with radar. The Yagi radar anntenaes on the wing leading edge and sides of the aircraft reduced the speed by about 5 knots, but it was all worth it. B5N and B6N could try after that a night attacks. I was always curious how actually looked the operation of transmitter and receiver looked like, how hard it was for a gunner to learn to effectively use it. In fact I'm curious if any H-6 radar is in state allowing to use it. 

According to what I read it was roughly equivalent to US SCR 521 or British ASV MK. II radars, but was harder to operate.


----------



## Glider (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for that, much appreciated


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2015)

Something nice about the stance of the Jill...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2015)

Nakajima Ki-115 Tsurugi, Tachikawa AF-Base,Occ Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2015)

Lovely shot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2015)

Good one!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 28, 2015)

A nice picture of Ki-115, Snautzer01!
The airframe is still preserved in a warehouse of Tsukuba City nearby Tokyo.
This is not officially displayed because it may need restoration for the purpose.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2015)

Awesome pic!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 22, 2016)

Pictured in Korea?
Cool.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 22, 2016)

Look at that little guy in the rear cockpit of the second picture!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)

Keep 'em coming...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2016)

NICE!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 24, 2016)

It appears as though the bomber in the first picture (Helen?) has false glazing painted on it's nose, and perhaps a contact fuse sticking out the middle? It appears to be a training aircraft from the Hamamatsu Bombing School. I wonder if it was just an airfield decoy or an unused kamikaze aircraft.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hickam Field Hawaii


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2016)

Anybody know what is written on the nose of the Ki 21 Sally? Shinpachi-san?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 28, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Anybody know what is written on the nose of the Ki 21 Sally? Shinpachi-san?



It's 笠置 (Kasagi). A person's family name, Jim


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks you sir! I was hoping it would say: "Hi Jim!"


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 28, 2016)

You are welcome, Jim !
For the security, the Ki-49 of the first photo belongs to Army Hamamatsu Flight School.
The person "Kasagi" might have been a pilot there if those photos had been taken there.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks. I believe the Ki 21 is the plane with the smallish "meatball" all the way to the left in the last picture in post #183. You can only see the tail, but I believe they are one in the same. Was this photo taken at the school?


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 28, 2016)

Sorry Jim I can't tell exactly as I don't know the photo source.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2016)

No worries my friend. Just thinking out loud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2016)

Nice pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 8, 2016)

More great photographs! Keep it up!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2016)

Great stuff...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 12, 2016)

報国-877 ! 
Buna, New Guinea


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2016)

#post 207 bottum picture:
報国 google translate: Serve the country


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2016)

Mitsubishi Ki46 Dinah


----------



## johnbr (Feb 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hiromachi (Feb 14, 2016)

Speaking of captured Japanese aircraft, I always wondered what was the origin of the BI-12 ATAIU SEA A6M2





This is clearly one of the later A6M2s due to visible differences like shorter antenna mast, identical to the one of A6M5s (meaning a more modern Type 3 Ku 1 Radio set was present on it). It's also equipped to my surprise with long barreled Type 99 cannons, I know that first ones to receive those were A6M3 model 22s and some late built A6M3 model 32s, but never heard before of any A6M2s receiving them. Though its not impossible since Nakajima continued A6M2 production all the way until mid 1944, they were equipped with CO2 fire suppression system, larger drum magazines for cannons so the switch of the main cannons could be the case ...

If anyone knows something about that particular A6M2, where was it manufactured and where it served as well as where was it captured it would be really nice to hear the story.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice picture, Hiromachi 

Frankly I am not interested in captured Japanese assets but, judging from the paint scheme and appearance, the front one is Nakajima A6M2 and the back one is Mitsubishi A6M3 model 22 as equipped with the adjustable trim tab on the rudder.

Correction: 
Sorry the back one is Mitsubishi A6M5. I failed to check the exhaust tubes well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hiromachi (Feb 14, 2016)

I brought it not because of particular interest in captured aircraft, but being attracted by the Type 99 cannons. Based on what I know long barreled Type 99 cannons became a standard on Japanese fighters by mid 1943, while being issued already at the end of 1942 in small quantities. Priority was given to newly manufactured Mitsubishi A6M3 model 22 and some of the last model 32s received them as well.

But how did that happen that Nakajima built A6M2 had those ? Did Nakajima produce more of such armed A6M2s ? Plenty of questions arise here


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 14, 2016)

That was because the A6M2 pilots envied the long cannon of the A6M3 Model 22 and asked ground crew to update.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 14, 2016)

Correction: 
Sorry the back one is Mitsubishi A6M5. I failed to check the exhaust tubes well.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 14, 2016)

Great photo, added to the "Captured" folder. Thanks for the info on model numbers Shinpachi.


Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 14, 2016)

Hiromachi said:


> If anyone knows something about that particular A6M2, where was it manufactured and where it served as well as where was it captured it would be really nice to hear the story.



The centre section of BI-05 still survives in the UK with the Imperial War Museum; I'm not sure of its present location, either Duxford or the IWM at Lambeth (Terry will know having been to Duxford recently) but it was on display at Lambeth for many years. BI-12 was allocated for shipping to Australia but never got there, so presumed scrapped post war.

This from Phil Butler's War Prizes on these aircraft: "Towards the end of 1945 a number of Japanese aircraft were brought together at a former Imperial Japanese Navy airstrip at Tebrau on the Malayan mainland. This strip was just across the Johore Straits from Singapore. The nucleus of the aircraft were IJN types, which had been based at Tebrau, supplemented by IJAAF aircraft flown from elsewhere. The aircraft were flown by Japanese pilots, with British nationality markings and with the acronym ATAIU-SEA on them."

"It is not known specifically why the flights were made by Japanese aircrew. Most of the flights were for the benefit of the press or visiting VIPs and there is no evidence that performance measurements or equipment evaluations were made. It seams that the flights were intended to confirm the airworthiness of individual aircraft prior to their shipment to the UK for further testing at Farnborough."

The book goes on to state that only four of 64 aircraft allocated to the UK for preservation were sent, including BI-05.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice pics the Buna A6M3 is on my build list....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 15, 2016)

Love the top photo. Not very good at identifying Japanese models but would that be a late production Ki-43-II? 


Geo


----------



## Hiromachi (Feb 15, 2016)

No, thats a mid production Ki-43-II. It has shorter wingtips and most importantly a directed exhaust system. Its directed to the rear to take advantage of exhaust thurst. 
The late Ki-43-II would have individual exhaust pipes directed to the rear, which was more efficient than this collective system.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 15, 2016)

Much obliged Hiromachi.


Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Love the top photo. Not very good at identifying Japanese models but would that be a late production Ki-43-II?
> 
> 
> Geo



Whole history of this one called the "Racoon Special" found on Hollandia

The Captured Oscars of Hollandia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Mitsubishi Ki-57_02 Topsy, Chofu Air Base, Japan, 1945.jpg
Tachikawa Ki-54_01_ Ko, Fukuoka, Japan, 1945 .jpg
Nakajima J1N1_01 Gekko Orote Peninsula, Guam .jpg
Nakajima J1N1_01 Gekko Orote Peninsula, Guam .jpg
Tachikawa Ki-55 _01_Ida_in China.jpg
Mitsubishi Ki-57_01 Topsy, Wewak, New Guinea, 1944 .jpg


----------



## johnbr (Feb 16, 2016)

Aichi E16A1 Zuiun​
The design of a twin-float reconnaissance seaplane, to supersede the E13A1 in service, was initiated by Aichi in October 1940. This had the company designation AM-22, and in early 1941 the Imperial Japanese navy drew up a specification based upon this design. The first of three prototypes was flown for the first time during May 1942, but the resolution of stability problems, and of buffeting from the dive brakes occupied 15 months, the navy ordering the E16A1 into production in August 1943 as the Navy Reconnaissance Seaplane Zuiun Model 11.

Of low-wing monoplane configuration, the E16A1 had wings that incorporated trailing-edge flaps, and which could be folded for shipboard stowage. Basic structure was of metal, but the tailplane and wingtips were of wood, and all control surfaces were fabric covered. The single-step floats each included a controllable rudder to assist in on-water operation, and the forward mounting strut of the floats incorporated by hydraulically-actuated dive brakes to allow the E16A1 to operate as a dive-bomber. Accommodation for the crew of two was provided in tandem cockpits, enclosed by a long transparent canopy. Powerplant of the prototype and of early production Zuiun (auspicious cloud) aircraft consisted of a 1,300-hp (969-kW) Mitsubishi Kinsei 51 radial engine, driving a three-blade propeller. A single prototype of an improved E16A2 was being flight tested at the time of the Japanese surrender, powered by a 1,560-hp (1163-kW) Mitsubishi MK8P Kinsei 62 radial engine.

Production totalled 193 by Aichi and 59 by Nippon. Unfortunately for the navy, by the time the E16A1 entered service the Allies had gained air superiority and in consequence these aircraft, allocated the Allied codename 'Paul', suffered very heavy losses during 1944. The majority which survived were used for kamikaze operations in the Okinawa area.

*Specification
Aichi E16A1 (late production)
Type:* long-range reconnaissance floatplane
*Powerplant:* one 1,300-hp (969-kW) Mitsubishi MK8D Kinsei 54 14-cylinder radial piston engine
*Performance:* maximum speed at 18,045 ft (5500 m) 273 mph (440 km/h); cruising speed at 16,405 ft (5000 m) 208 mph (335 km/h); service ceiling 32,810 ft (10000 m); maximum range, 1,504 miles (2420 km)
*Weights:* empty 6,4931b (2945 kg); maximum take-off 10,038 lb (4553 kg)
*Dimensions:* span 42 ft 0 ¼ in (12.81 m); length 35 ft 6 ½ in (10.83 m); height 15 ft 8 ½ in (4.79 m); wing area 301.40 sq ft (28.00 m2)
*Armament:* two 20-mm wing-mounted Type 99 Model 2 cannon and one 13-mm (0.51-in) Type 2 machine-gun on flexible mount in aft position, plus one 551-lb (250-kg) bomb on under fuselage mounting
*Operator:* Japanese navy


----------



## johnbr (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 16, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2016)

Excellent pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2016)

Nakaima Ki-84 Hayate Frank_Okinawa, 1945
Nakaima Ki-84 Hayate Frank_perhaps kamikaze
Nakaima Ki-84 Hayate Frank_Cebu Island, Philippines 1945


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2016)

Excellent yet again!!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2016)

Ie Shima Okinawa, Walt Johnson 475th FTR Group


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2016)

Snautzer01 said:


> Ie Shima Okinawa, Walt Johnson 475th FTR Group
> 
> View attachment 337882



I believe this is the same plane as in the first picture of post #190 of this thread.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2016)

Beauty!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2016)

Rebuilt Clark Field Philippines




1945


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Gastounet (May 31, 2016)

Pics I Have found on the net


----------



## fubar57 (May 31, 2016)

Neato...Kyushu Q1W Tokai....Allied code name, Lorna


----------



## buffnut453 (May 31, 2016)

Looks like a baby Ju-88.


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 16, 2016)

Don't think I saw any of these in the last 12 pages  Hope not at least


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 16, 2016)

More


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2016)

NICE...!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 21, 2016)

Cool shots Paul 

A few days ago, a Russian news reported another Zero airframe had been found in good condition on the Matua Island of Kuril Islands.

Zero seems still popular.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 21, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> Cool shots Paul
> 
> A few days ago, a Russian news reported another Zero airframe had been found in good condition on the Matua Island of Kuril Islands.
> 
> Zero seems still popular.


Was it buried in a crate?


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 21, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Was it buried in a crate?



I hope so, Dave, like this dead stock


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 21, 2016)

I think this is it.





Photo source


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 21, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> I think this is it.
> 
> View attachment 346784
> 
> Photo source


wow! Look at that!

Is this an A6M2 Model 21?


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 21, 2016)

I think so too, Dave.
The first news reported it was manufactured in 1942 with serial number 1733.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 21, 2016)

Frankly, I think they had better try to find out hundreds of IJA chemical shells disposed offshore the Shumshu Island in August 1945 when Soviet troops invaded.


----------



## at6 (Jun 23, 2016)

I think Japanese planes look better in their original markings. U.S. markings or British markings just look wrong in so many ways.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorry but my last Zero photo seems another wreck discovered in Papua New Guinea.
You get to the point, at6


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2016)

Excellent shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2016)

Aichi E13A Jake at Cavite Naval base Philippines 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2016)

Cool shot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2016)

New Brittain 1944


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2016)

Mitsubishi F1M Pete Float Plane, Philippines 1945


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 23, 2016)

Both nice little fixer-uppers.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2016)

Kokusai Ki-76 Stella, Philippines


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 5, 2016)

Very Storch like


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2016)

Kawasaki Ki-100 Sentai Found by US Troops at End of Pacific War







Wurger, could you plse merge posts 279-280?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2016)

Done !.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2016)

Captured Japanese Mitsubishi A6M "Akutan Zero", 1942


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 17, 2016)

The first shot looks Ki-44-II-hei and much helpful for me to be convinced the seat design as I'm working on it in my CGI.
Thanks for sharing, Snautzer01

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 19, 2016)

Japan should have been an exporter of aircraft rather than the war 
Yes, she was one of the leading exporters of small arms in the prewar.
Cool shots, johnbr


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 21, 2016)

Saipan


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2016)

Great series of shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2016)

1944 Hollandia


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 27, 2016)

A Ki-43-II-otsu rebuilt by the 41st Troop Carrier Sq. ?
A nice pic


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2016)

Post #302: The Captured Oscars of Hollandia 





_"The 41st Troop Carrier Squadron Oscar. Note the unit insignia on the side of the aircraft. The banner says “Rebuilt By the 41st Troop Carrier Sq"
_
XJ005 for TAIC number


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2016)

G3M Nell Bomber 901st Ku Okinawa 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2016)

Ki-55 Ida Wreck F4U Corsair Okinawa 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2016)

Good stuff....


----------



## johnbr (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 30, 2016)

An ancient Chinese poet wrote -
国破山河在 (Our country has been defeated but there is our great nature as it used to be)
I write -
国破名工在 (Our country has been defeated but there is our great craftsmanship as it used to be)

Nice shots, johnbr. I'm impressed with their beauty.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 1, 2016)

Nice pics 
I'm hoping this FX-3 would be the genuine successor of the lost Kikka in the future.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hayate Frank Malony Air Museum Clairmont California

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2016)

May 1944


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 3, 2016)

Mitsubishi A6M3 Model 32
報国-877(咸南水産號)
Buna, New Guinea, Aug 1942

Nice !

* Corrected A6M2 to A6M3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2016)

Great shot!

On my build list, that one....


----------



## johnbr (Oct 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Oct 10, 2016)

Great shots!!!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2016)

Ka

wanishi N1K-J Shiden (Violet Lightning), at Clark Airfield, Luzon, Philippines, 1945


----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2016)

Nakajima-Ki-43-Oscar


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 14, 2016)

Nice pictures, johnbr 

Kawasaki has just completed structural restoration of a Ki-61 which was captured and returned to Japan by the US Airforce decades ago.
Kawasaki is working on surface finish before official display in the museum within a few months.
Markings are said decals at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2016)

Excellent, where is this located Shinpachi?

Hope you are well my friend...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2016)

N1K1-J Shiden ATAIU US Markings Clark Field PI 1945


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 14, 2016)

Nice pic, Snautzer01 



Wayne Little said:


> Excellent, where is this located Shinpachi?
> Hope you are well my friend...



Thanks Wayne.
Details are unknown but the location in the news seems somewhere in Kobe City as Kawasaki's 120th anniversary event is being held there till November 3. The airframe belongs to Kakamigahara Aerospace Science Museum in Gifu Prefecture but the museum is closed until 2018 for building reformation.
The airframe will be kept by Kawasaki's Kakamigahara factory museum to display for more a couple of years and also might be displayed in Tokyo and other cities in Japan.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2016)

J2M Raiden Jack in the Philippines TAIC

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2016)

J2M Raiden Jack Navy Fighter Found in Philippines 1945


----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2016)

Yokosuka MXY7 Ohka Baka Bomb Rear View, Okinawa 1945 
Yokosuka MXY7 Ohka | World War Photos

*Yokosuka MXY7 Ohka rocket bombs found in underground hangar Atsugi 1945*


----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2016)

A6M Zero 261 Kokutai on Saipan 1944


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 16, 2016)

I visited the Kawasaki's event hall in Kobe City today.
I haven't seen this airframe since 1961 when it was painted in gray.
No paint like this is much better as it looks more powerful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2016)

Kawanishi N1K2-J Shiden Kai George Wight Patterson AFB 1967


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2016)

Ki-45 Nick Heavy Fighter at Clark Field PI 1945


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2016)

A6M Zero Fighter Markings Detail New Guinea


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 16, 2016)

I think it says: "If found, please return to Emperor."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 16, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> I think it says: "If found, please return to Emperor."



Might be 
報国-878
(元山三山號)
Dedicated to Emperor by someone called 元山三山.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 16, 2016)

Ha ha!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks Shinpachi. When I tried to use Google Translate, where you draw the characters, mountain was mentioned twice. Using copy/paste with your characters, "元山三山" it gave me "Miyama Motoyama". Probably still not right


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 16, 2016)

I find no exact explanation in the internet and my books but we can read it Genzan Sanzan in Japanese (Wonsan Samsan in Korean).

In my impression, the airframe might have been dedicated by a local chamber of commerce located in 元山(Wonsan City in North Korea). There are 3 holy famous mountains (三山 - Samsan in Korea) like 白頭山(Bekto-san), 金剛山(Kumgan-san) and 妙香山(Myohyang-san) around Wonsan City.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2016)

Excellent Shinpachi-san

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2016)

Great pics.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 19, 2016)

More pics of the Ki-61 at Kawasaki in Kobe.
As the combined oil/water cooler under the fuselage was missing, Kawasaki reproduced it from the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 19, 2016)

Restored instruments panel and a reproduced supercharger.
I felt Kawasaki was going to build brand new Ki-61s beside the original airframe to fly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2016)

Agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 20, 2016)

The upper engine cover attached to the fuselage before restoration was confirmed dummy (shown as B).
Kawasaki reproduced the accurate engine cover (shown as A) to replace this time.
1st photo shows accurate condition.
2nd panel photo shows covers A and B. Explanation says 3D scanning and CAD modelling contributed to this work so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2016)

Excellent stuff....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 21, 2016)

Very cool!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 21, 2016)

Here is another panel which shows Ki-61 Restoration and Display Schedule.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2016)

Like to see that when she is done...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VERSUCH (Oct 22, 2016)

Great display

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 22, 2016)

Agree with all

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Gastounet (Oct 22, 2016)

I have found these photos on the 3rd attack group site

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Gastounet (Oct 23, 2016)

One more

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2016)

Ki-46 Dinah 10th Recon Sentai at Hollandia NEI 1944


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 24, 2016)

Zero photo is so beautiful that could not resist to correct the distortion.
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 26, 2016)

Some great shots


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 30, 2016)

Looks sad scene to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2016)

Excellent shots...!!


----------



## johnbr (Nov 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 2, 2016)

Spectacular Ki-45s


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2016)

1945 Kure-Japan Kawanishi-H6K-Emily

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## The Basket (Nov 8, 2016)

Ww2 Japanese fighters are very clean looking fighters.
The Shinden is a very futuristic looking machine. At first I thought it was a Pfeil but then realised it was a Shinden. it does seem to have had the same engine cooling issues of the Pfeil.
Must have been a eye opening moment for the first person to see it.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)

mitsubishi-g4m-bomber-1945-malaya-captured


----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)

N

akajima-ki-49-donryu-helen-bomber-java-kalidjati-airfield-.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)

Kawanishi-N1K1-Rex-Surabaya-Java1946


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2016)

Wonder where that one ended up. Obviously wrapped for transport back to the US.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2016)

Vick look here: Freeman Army Air Field


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 9, 2016)

I hear a Ha-104 engine of the Ki-67 Peggy is to be lent to a Japanese aviation museum by Smithsonian within a few years.
Nice pic, Snautzer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2016)

as it should be

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 9, 2016)

Mitsubishi J8M Shusui (Sharp Sword)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2016)

B6N Jill Bomber Japan 1945


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## at6 (Nov 10, 2016)

If only all of these airframes were still with us today.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 11, 2016)

Came across this photo in my archives...sadly, I don't have any information on it.

It appears to be a KI-61 - Shinpachi-san, may be able to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2016)

Chofu Japan 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 11, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Came across this photo in my archives...sadly, I don't have any information on it.
> 
> It appears to be a KI-61 - Shinpachi-san, may be able to correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> View attachment 356943



Looks a Ki-61-I of the 55th Sentai (Flight Regiment) in Okinawa.
Nice find, Dave


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 12, 2016)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 12, 2016)

A very rate picture to tell a forgotten airfield.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 12, 2016)

Here's another shot of the Kyushu Q1W "Tokai" in flight with U.S. markings.

Note the F4U escort.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 14, 2016)

Captured N1K "George" in American colors


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2016)

Saved


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 14, 2016)

"captured" A6M decoys


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 15, 2016)

wow ... craftsmanship


----------



## johnbr (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 16, 2016)

A lot of people don't know that that was the first Hasegawa kit

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 19, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> A few days ago, a Russian news reported another Zero airframe had been found in good condition on the Matua Island of Kuril Islands.



I came across unknown Zero pictures taken in the Kuril Islands which the Russian poster does not want to clarify exact location.
Anyone knows this airframe ?










Original site:
Ассоциация Экспериментальной Авиации - Печатать страницу


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2016)

Good shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2016)

Nakajima Ki-115 Tsurugi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 20, 2016)

It looks so peaceful there...at the zero site I mean.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2016)

Good one!


----------



## Gastounet (Jan 2, 2017)

Tsurugi

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2017)

Yokosuka MXY-7 Oka, notice the swastika. Vandals those grafiiti hooligan Marines weren't they? Even had the nerve to sign it with their names...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2017)

Love the swastika some joker drew on the tail!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2017)

Boy would I have loved to wander through the German and Japanese Aircraft airfields and factories at wars end.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2017)

Me- too.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2017)

Notice emblem

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 13, 2017)

Interesting picture, Snautzer01.

There were two Republic of China during the war.
One was led by Chiang Kai-shek and the other was by Wang Jing-wei.
Wang Jing-wei was supported by Japanese government and used his original roundel like this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2017)

Wow, I never knew that. Thanks Sphinpachi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 13, 2017)

Most of Japanese people don't know or care either but they would not understand why Chinese politicians visited Japan frequently during the war without this knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2017)

Nakajima B5N Grace Bomber 752nd Kokutari

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 7, 2017)

Snautzer01 said:


> Nakajima B5N Grace Bomber 752nd Kokutari
> View attachment 365015



Looks an Aichi B7A1 Grace in Kisarazu, Chiba Prefecture.
Nice picture

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2017)

Very Cool.


----------



## DocB (Feb 11, 2017)

Shinpachi said:


> I came across unknown Zero pictures taken in the Kuril Islands which the Russian poster does not want to clarify exact location.
> Anyone knows this airframe ?
> 
> View attachment 357691
> ...


I've spoken with people from the Kurils about these photos. They said that vegetation and landscape on the pictures is very different from the Kurils, and it looks more like Mariana islands.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello and Thanks for your information, DocB


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2017)

Zeke 52 EB-2, S002


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 1, 2017)

Beauty..............and saved. So many questions about this one


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 2, 2017)

A beautiful A6M2 Model 21


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank you Shinpachi. Does the top color wrap under the wings, looks glossy to me


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2017)

Yakota AB Japan Nakajima KI-115


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 3, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Thank you Shinpachi. Does the top color wrap under the wings, looks glossy to me



Beside the American finish seen on the photo, the surface of Japanese military planes was also requested to be smooth like shining the shoe.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 4, 2017)

This wing surface shows idealistic condition at a flight school.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2017)

Yakota AB Japan Nakajima KI-115


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2017)

Suicide bomber .....


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2017)

Cool shots...


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 22, 2017)

Update: Ki-61 in Kakamigahara Aerospace Science Museum

The airframe now seems sleeping in a museum warehouse until the museum refurnishing job completes in March next year but the warehouse door is said open by some enthusiasts.
Details: Kakamigahara Aerospace Science Museum

















Photographs are from 
_View: https://twitter.com/Hodaka15jd/status/835798265572409344/photo/1_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks for the update Shinpachi. Can't wait to see this one finished


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks Geo !


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 22, 2017)

Very nice! Please post updates as you can!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2017)

That will be a great occasion.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks Robert, Wayne for kind posts and MM, Geo, Snautzer01 for kind clicks.
Here are a few more.












Data source: トリップ管理人の部屋version3





Data source: リニューアル改装中のかかみがはら航空宇宙博物館が楽しい！ - 基本的にめんどくさがりな人のあれこれ

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 23, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 23, 2017)

Nice!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2017)

Japanese bomber crew

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 24, 2017)

Interesting pic but they are not Japanese.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 24, 2017)

Where did the picture come from? Perhaps we can ascertain more of who they actually are?


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 24, 2017)

I should have said "They don't look Japanese" because no clues in China and Korea with such an old fashioned pilot costume.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2017)

Notice star symbol on sleeve


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 26, 2017)

Original picture again from eBay.







Data source: WWII Japan Bomber Crew Photo! Original Soldier Airforce Pilots Japanese

The letters on the back can be read "혼수 (Hong Su)" in the Korean alphabet Hangul.

This is the building of Government-General of Korea in Seoul as a symbol of occupied Korea during 1911-1945.





This is also a school badge of an IJA flight school.
IJA Tachiarai flight school in Kyusyu had a branch school in Seoul.





I guess the picture came from Mr Hong's family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2017)

D4Y Judy...


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks Wayne


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2017)

Australia 1943 Rebuilt Zero

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2017)

Good one..!


----------



## Old Wizard (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2017)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2017)

Guadalcanal 1942


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2017)

Good shot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2017)

Iwo Jima (notice pick axe)


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 1, 2017)

There I was, mindin' me own business when this bluddy great Japanese fighter zooms down at me. He was so low, I could reach up and touch 'im. I says to meself "I'm not taking any of this!" so I grabs me pick-axe, swings it over me 'ed and brings down the Jap with a single hit. And then AFTER breakfast, I....blah blah blah.

Swing the lamp, pull up a sandbag and I'll tell you a war story!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 1, 2017)

Nice shady foxhole and keeps flying dirt off as well.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2017)

Nice, Ki-43 Oscar.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2017)

Heavy gun in the nose.






and another type

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2017)

Interesting.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Sir Percy Ware-Armitage (Jul 5, 2017)

Great!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 8, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2017)

nice from here too..


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 31, 2017)

Kawasaki Ki-64 Sorry for the small size.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 1, 2017)

*Nakajima*Ki-84

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 1, 2017)

Mitsubishi G4M Navy Type 1 Land-based Attack Aircraft, USAAF FE-2205, being prepared for flight testing. 
Harold A. Skaarup, author of Shelldrake

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2017)

Ki-43-Oscar-84th-Airdrome-Sqn-Hollandia-NEI-1944


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2017)

Cool shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 9, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2017)

Palawan

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 27, 2017)

Is that a Ki-45?


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

*Mitsubishi Ki-67*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2017)

Cool shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2017)

great Shots.


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 24, 2017)

Nice indeed!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2017)

Tachikawa _Ki_-_54_ Otsu (Fish) ATAIU Philippines










Hollandia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 26, 2017)

That is a good looking aircraft.


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 26, 2017)

The Japanese designers made some astoundingly good looking and great handling aircraft.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2017)

Good pics...!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)

*Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu *


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Shinpachi (May 20, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> Here is another panel which shows Ki-61 Restoration and Display Schedule.
> 
> View attachment 355343
> 
> ...



This is update of my last post.

This is renewed Gifu-Kakamigahara Air and Space Museum.
The Zero on the ceiling is an A6M1 replica.
Thanks.











Source: 岐阜かかみがはら航空宇宙博物館

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (May 21, 2018)

No one will ever persuade me that this isn't a copy of a Jaguar


----------



## Graeme (May 21, 2018)

Glider said:


> No one will ever persuade me that this isn't a copy of a Jaguar



There was one more of that period that looked very Jaguarish....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2018)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 21, 2018)

Mitsubishi T-2 trainer.
Adopted the Rolls-Royce Turbomeca's _RT.172 Adour engine._

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (May 21, 2018)

Ki-87 close up of turbo installation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (May 21, 2018)

Ki-115 suicide attacker.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Yokosuka MXY6 glider.Sept-45

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2018)

johnbr said:


> J7W Shinden-Sept-45


That's not a Kyushu J7W, it's a Yokosuka MXY6 glider.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

*N1K1-Jc (Fighter-Bomber*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 19, 2018)

Some still miss the US insignia for the captured and returned Hien.





Source: 飛燕、或る戦闘機（川崎キ61三式戦改飛燕）の戦後史The Study of the KAWASAKI ki-61 Fighter HIEN

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2018)

Kyushu Q1W1 Tokai-Mizutani airfield

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2018)

*Yokosuka, L3Y, Nell*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2018)

*Yokosuka, Mxy-7, Ohka*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2018)

*Kawasaki, Ki-78,*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 29, 2018)

A new one to me


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 29, 2018)

Wonderful


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2018)

While the KI-78 was impressive, it was only used as a high-speed project and only one airframe flew.

The photos posted above weren't of it's capture by U.S. forces, just as these two aren't, either.








However, *this* is a photo of the KI-78 after being captured by U.S. forces in 1945.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 30, 2018)

Not the KI-78 but one of the destroyed was reproduced in the post war.
The Koken long-range monoplane.





Source: 知られざる軍用機開発（下巻）酣燈社 (Unknown Military Aircraft Development Vol.2 by Kantohsya)





Source: 航研機左





Source: 航研機正面

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2018)

Cool shots!


----------



## Gastounet (Sep 6, 2018)

Perhaps already posted (source : the net)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 10, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 507739
> *Kawasaki, Ki-78,*
> View attachment 507738


Very He-100 to me...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2018)

I woulkd say the Ki-78 though...












the pic source: Kawasaki Ki-78 (KEN III)


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 10, 2018)

I always thought the KI-78 looked more like the Me209 (V4 pictured) and the KI-61 was close the the He100's lines.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2018)

Yep... both were quite close in shape.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 12, 2018)

I heard the Ki-78 was developed based on the German aircraft standards.
Project leader Mineo Yamamoto stayed in Germany during 1938-1939 to study.
He kept contact with a Heinkel engeneer in Tokyo even during the war to leave a lot of data to his family in the postwar.
Most of them are not made public yet except Mineo's scholarly papers like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 12, 2018)

Engine mount structure of the Ki-78.
Made of magnesium alloy complied to the German standards AZM.
I have no idea about AZM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 12, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> Engine mount structure of the Ki-78.
> Made of magnesium alloy complied to the German standards AZM.
> I have no idea about AZM.


Shinpachi, AZM is one of many alloys the Germans developed, it is comprised of Aluminum, Zinc and Magnesium was a high-stress forged material.
It was used not only for engine mounts, but a great many parts on the DB601 were made from AZM alloys.

Here is a very useful page that has an extensive list of WWII era German Magnesium alloys used on aircraft and I'm sure that the Germans shared these formulas with the Japanese.
LiTOT: Analysis of Magnesium Applications In German Aircraft and Equipment

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks Dave

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 12, 2018)

You're very welcome!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 13, 2018)

Kawasaki Ki-64 not new.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 13, 2018)

That's an unfinished KUGISHO R2Y1 KEIUN, not a Kawasaki Ki-64

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 13, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> That's an unfinished KUGISHO R2Y1 KEIUN, not a Kawasaki Ki-64


That's correct!
It's hard to mistake the two, as the R2Y1 is a very unique mid-engined aircraft. The one pictured above was the second airframe under construction, the first airframe flew but was destroyed in an Allied air raid.






On a side note, Messerschmitt had a design that was very close to the Yokasuka design, the Me509. It was never built, but was to have elements of the Me309 in it's construction.
This photo is a vintaged scale diarama of the Me509, with a Me309 in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 13, 2018)

I like a great many Japanese aircraft but that one got hit with the ugly stick...and HARD!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 13, 2018)

What was interesting about the Yokosuka R2Y, was that it was designed to eventually be jet powered.
The Kyushu J7W was another late-war piston powered design that was to eventually be jet powered, too.


----------



## special ed (Sep 13, 2018)

The Ki-78 was far more beautiful than the Me-209. Post 648 appears to show a laminar flow airfoil.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 14, 2018)

> and another type



Post #558 is a Mitsubishi Ki-83. Beautiful machine. Note the "US Army" titling under the left hand wing. This was a prototype.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gastounet (Sep 14, 2018)

Pictures from the net





Aichi B7A Grace






Aichi B7A Grace





Mitsubishi J2M Raiden - Jack

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 14, 2018)

special ed said:


> Post 648 appears to show a laminar flow airfoil.



Yes, max thickness(16%/12%) was at 47.5% chord.
You have good eye.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 25, 2018)

Kawanishi N1K1-Rex "Official U.S.Navy Photograph" Willow Grove PA, 19/09/59 
Kawanishi N1K1-J-George "Official U.S.Navy Photograph" Willow Grove PA, 02/03/60

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 26, 2018)

NIce


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2018)

*Kawasaki Ki-45*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Tieleader (Oct 16, 2018)

Gastounet said:


> Pictures from the net
> 
> View attachment 509584
> 
> ...


Always loved the look of the Jack. The proportions also seem to flow right.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2018)

*Nakajima, B6N*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2018)

*Nakajima, B6N back



*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## MicroShket (Jan 24, 2019)

johnbr said:


> *Nakajima, B6N back*


It is not B6N. It is C6N Saiun navy's recon aircraft.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2019)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE BOMBER 1945 Yokohama Japan PTO 9 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2019)

Just beautiful


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2019)

A6M5-Zero-Captured-RAAF-Morotai-NEI-1943-COLOR-SLIDE Original WW2 Collectible US Photographs | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-54 Hickory Trainer Singapore CBI 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay
Japanese Aircraft Ki-54 Hickory Trainer Kumagaya Japan 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2019)

Orig SECRET Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE KATE TORPEDO BOMBER IN TACT 1944 Saipan 21 | eBay
Orig SECRET Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE KATE TORPEDO BOMBER RADAR 1944 Saipan 22 | eBay
Orig SECRET Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE KATE TORPEDO BOMBER TAIL 1944 Saipan 23 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2019)

Japanese Aichi E13 Jake in the Aleutians 1942 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2019)

NAKAJIMA KI-84 *WWII photo- Captured Japanese NAKAJIMA KI-84 Fighter plane & US GI* -3 | eBay
NAKAJIMA KI-84 *WWII photo- Captured Japanese NAKAJIMA KI-84 Fighter plane & US GI* -1 | eBay
NAKAJIMA KI-84 *WWII photo- Captured Japanese NAKAJIMA KI-84 Fighter plane & US GI* -2 | eBay
Japanese Aircraft Ki-21 Sally Corregidor Philippines 1942 1 ORIGINAL NEWS Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft G4M Betty Clark Field Philipines 1944 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2019)

japan_captured belly tank
bsbbooksjrp | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2019)

Japanese Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa Sentai at Shanghai, China 1945 | eBay
Captured Japanese Army Air Force Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa Cockpit 1944 IV | eBay
Captured Japanese Army Air Force Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa Cockpit 1944 V | eBay
Captured Japanese Army Air Force Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa Cockpit 1944 II | eBay
Captured Japanese Army Air Force Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa Cockpit 1944 III | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2019)

Color Still of Japanese A6M Zero Captured on Saipan 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2019)

Clarkfield Japanese Aircraft Ki-21 Sally Bomber Philippines 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-57 Topsy Surrender Chihkiang China 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2019)

Captured Tainan Air Group Mitsubishi A6M2 Zero, Liuchow, China | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2019)

Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate Frank Found on Cebu Island, Philippines '45 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2019)

(5) WWII Japanese Aircraft Zero Fighters Original Photographs | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2019)

Post #702.....brutal

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft A5M2 Claude Fighter China 1940 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 25, 2019)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft F1M2 Pete Seaplane Solomon Islands 1943 1 ORIGINAL News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## N4521U (Apr 3, 2019)

#702 seems like a waste of explosives on unserviciable aircraft.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

Saipan A6M5 Zero Fighters aboard CVE-12 USS Copahee '44 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

Aichi E13A "Jake" Float Planes at Tatayama Drome 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

Yokosuka D4Y1 Suisei "Judy" Dive Bomber & Engine Saipan '44 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

Japanese Showa L2D Tabby at Clark Field Philippines I | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

Captured Nakajima C6N Myrt & NK9B Homare Engine | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

Japanese Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah at Clark Field 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

Exeptionally Unusual Photo of Japanese Nakajima J5N Tenrai X Plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu "Nick" at Clark Field, Philippines '45 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

Kawasaki Ki-48 "Lilly" Bomber at Clark Field 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

Japanese Training Aircraft, Omura Japan 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

Japanese Nakajima Ki-44 Shoki in US Hands, Clark Field, Philippines 1945. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

Japanese Nakajima Ki-44 Shoki Captured in Japan 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

Japanese Nakajima Ki-44 Shoki Captured at Clark Field Philippines 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

Japanese Nakajima B5N Kate on Saipan 1944 | eBay

Notice radar in wing

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

Japanese Mitsubishi Ki-21 "Sally" Bomber at Hanoi 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

Japanese Ki-43 Hayabusa Captured in the Philippines 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

Japanese Kawanishi N1K1 Shiden-Kai "George" Fighters Captured by USN 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

Japanese Airfield on Honshu Under USN Attack 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Nice!!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Aerial View of Japanese J1N1 Night Fighter Plane on Airfield!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2019)

Org. Photo: Japanese A6M Fighter Plane w/ Surrender Cross Marking on Airfield!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2019)

Org. Photo: Captured Japanese A6M Fighter Plane w/ Other Planes on Airfield!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2019)

excellent pics..!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-21 Sally Clark Field Philippine 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-49 Helen 61 Sentai Wakde Is NEI 1944 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-57 Topsy Surrender Chihkiang China 1945 2 ORIGINAL Photos#2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-57 Topsy Surrender Chihkiang China 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 24, 2019)

Good shots


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

WWII 1943 USMC New Georgia Photo Japanese airplane wreck tail # 336 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

WWII 1943 USMC New Georgia Photo Marines & Japanese airplane wreck | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2019)

WWII photo Captured by US troops Japanese fighters Kawasaki Ki-45 "Toru" at /37k | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 30, 2019)

Good one. Tail on the left belong to a Stinson L-5B?


----------



## special ed (Apr 30, 2019)

Could be. Joe Baugher' s site indicates L-5 .


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2019)

WWII 1945 USAAF 307th BG 424th BS Philippines Photo #1 Japanese airplanes Zeros | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2019)

*WWII photo- Captured Japanese NAKAJIMA KI-43 Fighter plane & USN Navy Sailors* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2019)

*WWII photo- US GI View of Captured Japanese YOKOSUKA MXY-7 OHKA Kamikaze plane* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-46 Dinah Clark Field Philippines 1945 1 POST WAR Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-46 III Dinah Bamban Philippines 1945 1 POST WAR Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2019)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured Japanese MXY-7 Ohka On Trailer Allentown Pa #1 | eBay

Notice V2 peeping round the corner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2019)

Org. Photo: US View Captured Camo Japanese ki-45 Fighter by G4M BETTY Bomber!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Soldier View Captured Camo Japanese Ki-48 Bomber on Airfield!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Soldier View Captured Japanese Ki-43 Fighter Plane on Airfield!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Troops on Airfield w/ Captured Japanese G4M BETTY Bomber!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Troops w/ Captured Camo Japanese Ki-57 Transport Plane!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2019)

Great shots.


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2019)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft Nakajima Ki-43 Oscar Kimpo Korea 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft Mitsubishi J2M Raiden Atsugi Japan 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-21 Sally bomber Wakde Is Tachikawa 1945 2 ORIGINAL Photos | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft Aichi D4Y2 Judy Seletar Singapore 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-21 Sally Clark Field Philippines 1945 1COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2019)

1944 Hollandia USAAF Working on Capture Japanese Fighter Original Press Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2019)

WWII 1945 captured Japanese Zero airplane display Hilo Electric Co Hawaii photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 5, 2019)

Post #781 is a Ki.43 I believe


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2019)

I see your Ki-43 and raise you a Nakajima Ki-44


----------



## special ed (Jun 5, 2019)

Whichever it is, someone wrote in English script in the stripe on the cowl.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 5, 2019)

It should read "Rebuilt by the 41st Troop Carrier Sq"

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2019)

I can just nearly make it out..."Jim...Jim is...Jim is correct!"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2019)

Org. Photo: Captured Japanese Ki-67 Bombers & Ki-74 Bomber (in US Markings)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2019)

Org. Photo: Abandoned Camo Japanese Ki-61 Fighter Planes on Airfield!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2019)

Org. Photo: Australians w/ Japanese Ki-84 Fighter Plane; East Indies, 1945!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Troops Recovering Abandoned Japanese G3M Bomber on Airfield!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2019)

Org. Photo: Shot Up Japanese G3M Bombers Abandoned on Airfield; RYUKYU 1945!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Troops w/ Camo Japanese Ki-45 Heavy Fighter; Philippines 1945!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Combat Troops Resting by Abandoned Japanese K-48 Bomber!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> It should read "Rebuilt by the 41st Troop Carrier Sq"



Indeed i posted a few a this bird earlier see post #302

i.g.











see more Pacific Wrecks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 14, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Photo: Captured Japanese Ki-67 Bombers & Ki-74 Bomber (in US Markings)!!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 541593



...and a Ki-102 Randy between them!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-10 Perry Fighter Trainee pilot Japan 1930s 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

not captured but to good to let is slide.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 26, 2019)

IIRC, the 4th guy from the left in the front row is Tateo Kato.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2019)

#109 WWII Photo ~ Captured Japanese Aichi E13A Jake Fighter Float Sea Plane ~ | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft N1K1 Rex Seaplane Willow Grove PA 1950s 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-48 Lily Nat Chinese AF Nanking 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2019)

great pics.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 16, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: US Snapshot Of Japanese Kamikaze Ohka Jet In Nagasaki | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

WWII Japanese aircraft in postwar French service

Nice read

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

WW2 Japanese aircraft on Board the American aircraft carrier Size "4 x 6" inch Q


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft G4M Betty B-25 345th BG Surrender 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-84 Ki-48 Lily Chinese AF China 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

*WWII photo- Captured Japanese Kawasaki KI-48 Bomber plane- HANKOU China*-3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

*WWII photo- Captured Japanese Kawasaki KI-48 Bomber plane- HANKOU China*-2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

*WWII photo- Captured Japanese Kawasaki KI-48 Bomber & A6M ZERO planes- HANKOU* | eBay

Notice Ki84

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

*WWII photo- Captured Japanese Kawasaki KI-48 Bomber plane- HANKOU China*-1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

*WWII photo- Captured Japanese Mitsubishi A6M ZERO Fighter & Hospital plane* | eBay

Ki43

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

*WWII photo- Captured Japanese Mitsubishi A6M ZERO Fighter plane -HANKOU China* | eBay

Ki84

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

*WWII photo- Captured Japanese Mitsubishi G4M BETTY Bomber plane -HANKOU China* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 25, 2019)

Great shots, although I gotta say the Kawanishi n1k2-j shiden kai is no great shakes in the looks department, dorky comes to mind.


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jul 25, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- Captured Japanese Mitsubishi A6M ZERO Fighter & Hospital plane* | eBay
> 
> Ki43
> 
> View attachment 545909


Dat's an Oscar, not a Zero.


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 25, 2019)

Nakajima K-i87 and the Ki-115

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Barrett (Jul 25, 2019)

In case it's not been mentioned, this is a fairly new release: 

Amazon product


----------



## cherry blossom (Jul 25, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- Captured Japanese Mitsubishi G4M BETTY Bomber plane -HANKOU China* | eBay


Ki-49 Donryu “Helen" perhaps

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

Port. Photo: BEST! US Troops w/ Captured Large Japanese Naval Gun Emplacement!!! | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

G.I. Snap-Shot Japanese Bomber Nakajima Ki-49 | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

WWII WW2 PHILIPPINES ISLANDS CRASHED JAPANESE PLANE BOMBER PHOTOGRAPH #5 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## bauple58 (Aug 21, 2019)

Stan Herbert Roebuck collection, Five Docks RSL

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 22, 2019)

Nice shots. It would be nice to find some more shots of the top photo


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2019)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2019)

A Japanese Nakajima B6N2 torpedo bomber on a U. S. Army Air Force evaluation flight in mid-1940's. (Photo by © Museum of Flight

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2019)

Found WW2 negatives

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2019)

WWII AAF Photo Lot (2) - Captured Japanese Zero + Australian Fighter in Flight | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured Japanese Kawasaki Ki-32 Light Bomber #1 - TOP! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured Japanese Kawasaki Ki-32 Light Bomber #2 - TOP! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

WWII US GI Photo - View From Prop Unknown Fighter Aircraft On Display Captured? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

WWII US GI Photo - 90 Centimeter Searchlight w/ Tracked Hand Trailer On Display | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - Large Searchlight On Display w/ Patriotic Billboard In Back | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Kawanishi N1K1 Shiden-Kai Captured at Clark Field 1945 | eBay
Kawanishi N1K1 Shiden-Kai Front View Clark Field 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Japanese Mitsubishi G4M Betty Bomber in Philippines | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Kawanishi N1K1 Shiden-Kai 20mm Gun Pod Close Up 1945 | eBay
Kawanishi N1K1 Shiden Kai With Extra 20mm Gun Packs, Clark Field III | eBay
Kawanishi N1K1 Shiden Kai With Extra 20mm Gun Packs, Clark Field | eBay
Kawanishi N1K1 Shiden Kai With Extra 20mm Gun Packs, Clark Field II | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Japanese Kawanishi H8K Emily Airborne | eBay

not captured

Japanese Kawanishi H8K Emily Airborne | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Japanese Mitsubishi A6M3 Zero "Hamp" Test Flight by USAAF 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Japanese Radar System on Nakajima B5N Kate Saipan 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Close Up of Japanese Mitsubishi G4M Betty Bomber Found at Clark Field 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Japanese Mitsubishi G4M Betty Bomber in the Philippines 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

U.S. Test Flight of Captured Japanese Nakajima C6N Saiun Myrt 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Japanese Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah Under Flight Testing, NAS Pax River '45 | eBay
Japanese Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah Flight Test at Pax River 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Japanese Yokosuka D4Y3 Susei "Judy" Dive Bomber at Clark Field Philippines | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Kawanishi N1K1 Shiden Kai Captured at Clark Field Philippines II | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Kawanishi N1K1 Shiden Kai Captured at Clark Field Philippines | eBay
Kawanishi N1K1 Shiden Kai in US TAIC Markings at Clark Field Philippines | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Japanese Mitsubishi A6M5 Zero with Anti-Personnel Bombs 1944 | eBay
Close-Up of Japanese Mitsubishi A6M5 Zero with Anti-Personnel Bombs 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Radar Equipped Mitsubishi G4M Betty in Philippines 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu "Nick" at Clark Field, Philippines '45 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate Frank Fighter at Clark Field Philippines '45 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Captured Japanese Mitsubishi J2M Raiden in Flight Over Luzon | eBay
Japanese Mitsubishi J2M Raiden Captured by US Forces at Clark Field 1945 | eBay
Japanese Mitsubishi J2M Raiden "Jack" in US Markings, Clark Field '45 III | eBay
Japanese Mitsubishi J2M Raiden "Jack" in US Markings, Clark Field '45 | eBay
Japanese Mitsubishi J2M Raiden "Jack" in US Markings, Clark Field '45 II | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Nakajima Ki-44 Shoki at Clark Field, 1945 | eBay
Close Up of 40mm Cannon-Armed Nakajima Ki-44 IIB Shoki 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Close Up of Unusual Japanese Experimental Pusher Aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Japanese Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu "Nick" with Schräge Musik 20mm Cannon | eBay
Japanese Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu "Nick" with Schräge Musik 20mm Cannon III | eBay
Japanese Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu "Nick" with Schräge Musik 20mm Cannon II | eBay
Japanese Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu "Nick" with Schräge Musik 20mm Cannon IV | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Captured Tainan Air Group Mitsubishi A6M2 Zero, Liuchow, China | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Mitsubishi Ki-46 Dinah Restored to Flight Status by TAIU | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 9, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

Japanese Mitsubishi Ki-51 Sonia in Surrender Markings 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

Nakajima J1N Gekko "Irving" Japanese Night Fighter | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

Damaged Nakajima J1N Gekko "Irving" Japanese Night Fighter | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

Nakajima J1NC Gekko "Irving" Reconnaissance Prototype | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2019)

Very cool


----------



## Washing Machine Charlie (Sep 12, 2019)

Refitting costs of $6200 during WW2! According to measuringworth.com that equates to over $88,000 today! 

Intel really wanted to know what that plane could do!




Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 278742
> 
> 
> View attachment 278741


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Nakajima Ki-84 & G3M Nell Wrecks on Okinawa 45 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Japanese Nakajima Ki-44 Shoki "Tojo" Oppama, Japan 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Japanese Kawanishi N1K1 Shiden Kai Fighters at Nagasaki, '45 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Yokosuka MXY7 Ohka Under Guard on Okinawa | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Yokosuka MXY7-K1 Ohka Trainer on Wheeled Sled 1945 II | eBay
Yokosuka MXY7-K1 Ohka Trainer on Wheeled Sled 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Yokosuka MXY7 Ohka Tail Insignia 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Japanese Nakajima Ki-44 Shoki "Tojo" Oppama, Japan 1945 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 552884


This was the only known example with modified exhausts on the Ki-44II-Hei


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2019)

Yokosuka MXY7 Ohka Rocket Bombs at Atsugi, Japan '45 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Japanese Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate in TAIU Markings 1945 III | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Japanese Nakajima B6N Tenzan "Jill", Clark Field '45, Rear View | eBay
Japanese Nakajima B6N Tenzan "Jill", Clark Field 1945 II | eBay
Japanese Nakajima B6N Tenzan "Jill", Clark Field 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

WWII photo Captured by US troops Japanese fighters Kawasaki Ki-45 "Toru" at /37k | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2019)

Great Pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Captured Japanese Army Air Force Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa Cockpit 1944 II | eBay
Captured Japanese Army Air Force Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa Cockpit 1944 IV | eBay
Captured Japanese Army Air Force Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa Cockpit 1944 III | eBay
Captured Japanese Army Air Force Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa Cockpit 1944 V | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Japanese Type 1 Mark III Aerial Radio Set II | eBay
Japanese Type 1 Mark III Aerial Radio Set III | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft at Inchon, Korea 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Captured Japanese Army Air Force Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa at Eagle Farm 1944 VII | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Color Still of Japanese A6M Zero Captured on Saipan 1944 | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 26, 2019)

Great set


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft A6M Zero Kwajalein Marshall Is 1943 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-43 Oscar Fighter Kadena Okinawa April 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

wonder what was written on tail

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)

Photograph Curator

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)

S Captured Kawanishi N1K2-J Shiden Kai, George, at NAS Norfolk Virginia, May 15th 1947. tormentor4555

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2019)

And what colour might this Zero be?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2019)

Great Zero shot.....not sure that is a Saipan Zero....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

1945 Okinawa Personal War Plane Snapshots - Lot of Three | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft E13A Jake Seaplane Hakata Ku Japan 1944 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft E13A Jake Seaplane 936 Ku Singapore 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Oct 25, 2019)

I visited the Museum of Flight in Seattle in August and was surprised to see a captured Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa (Oscar). Home | The Museum of Flight











I was also surprised just how small and delicate the Oscar seemed beside the displays of Bf-109, Spitfire, Warhawk and especially the massive P-47 Jug.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice shots.


----------



## Admiral Beez (Oct 25, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Japanese Kawanishi N1K1 Shiden Kai Fighters at Nagasaki, '45 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 552886


How is this hangar still standing after Japan was essentially bombed into oblivion?


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 25, 2019)

It bombed the city.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

WWII photo Captured by Americans at the Clark Field airfield, the Japanese r/21k | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

WWII 1940s 5th USAAF New Guinea Japanese airplane wreck Photo #11 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

WWII 1940s 5th USAAF New Guinea Japanese airplane wreck Photo #10 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

WWII 1940s 5th USAAF New Guinea Japanese airplane wreck Photo #8 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

WWII 1940s 5th USAAF New Guinea Japanese airplane wreck Photo #6 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

WWII 1940s 5th USAAF New Guinea Japanese airplane wreck Photo #5 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

WWII 1940s 5th USAAF New Guinea Japanese airplane wreck Photo #4 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

WWII 1940s 5th USAAF New Guinea Japanese airplane wreck Photo #3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

*WWII photo- Japanese Bomber plane DATA INFORMATION / MODEL PLATE* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

*WWII photo- Captured Japanese NAKAJIMA B5N "KATE" Torpedo Bomber plane* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

*WWII photo- Captured Japanese KAWASAKI KI-48 "LILY" Bomber plane* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 9, 2019)

I don't think the aircraft in Post #929 is a B5N. Off the get-go it has fixed landing gear


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> I don't think the aircraft in Post #929 is a B5N. Off the get-go it has fixed landing gear


The Mitsubishi Ki-51 Army designation Type 99 Assault Plane

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2019)

s20 WW2 Thailand Exp. Japanese Army photo Light Bombers in air base | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2019)

s18 WW2 Thailand Exp. Japanese Army photo Fghter aircrafts in air base | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2019)

s17 WW2 Thailand Exp. Japanese Army photo Attack aircrafts in Thai's sky | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2019)

s19 WW2 Thailand Exp. Japanese Army photo Attack aircrafts in air base | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2019)

*WWII photo- Japanese MITSUBISHI G4M Bomber plane SURRENDER - Ie Shima* -3 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2019)

*WWII photo- Japanese MITSUBISHI G4M Bomber plane SURRENDER - Ie Shima* -2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2019)

*WWII photo- Japanese MITSUBISHI G4M Bomber plane SURRENDER - Ie Shima* -1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2019)

*WWII photo- Japanese MITSUBISHI G4M Bomber plane SURRENDER - Ie Shima* -4 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2019)

*WWII photos- Captured Japanese NAKAJIMA KI-43 Hayabusa Fighter plane* -2 | eBay
*WWII photos- Captured Japanese NAKAJIMA KI-43 Hayabusa Fighter plane* -1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

#V444 WWII Photo ~ Captured Japanese Jill Torpedo Bomber ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

#V434 WWII (4) Photo Lot Captured Japanese Nakajima Ki84 Frank #S10 April 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

#V437 WWII Photo ~ Captured Nakajima Ki-115 Tsurugi (SWORD) Suicide Fighter ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

#V436 WWII Photo ~ Captured Nakajima Ki-115 Tsurugi (SWORD) Suicide Fighter ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

#V435 WWII Photo ~ Captured Nakajima Ki-115 Tsurugi (SWORD) Suicide Fighter ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2020)

Org. Photo: Captured Japanese Army Ki-44 Fighter Plane in US Markings!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2020)

Org. Photo: Captured Japanese Ki-51 Light Bomber on Airfield; HANKOW, China 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## P-39 Expert (Jan 8, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Photo: Captured Japanese Ki-51 Light Bomber on Airfield; HANKOW, China 1945 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 566148


Wiki says it has a 450# bombload, 550# for kamikaze missions.


----------



## mokyme (Jan 9, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Photo: Captured Japanese Ki-51 Light Bomber on Airfield; HANKOW, China 1945 | eBay



This aircraft is a Tachikawa Ki-55 trainer not a Mitsubishi Ki-51 as the eBay seller says.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Barrett (Jan 10, 2020)

If nobody's mentioned it, consult Mark Chambers' "Wings of the Rising Sun" with allied evaluations of JAAF/IJN samples.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 10, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Photo: Captured Japanese Army Ki-44 Fighter Plane in US Markings!!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 566147



Ki-43.

Possibly the same one seen here?....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 15, 2020)

Cool shots


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

WWII USS Tangier’s Combat Lot: Attack On Jap Boat Plane From PBY, Black Cats | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 16, 2020)

Ahhhh....the Kawanishi H8K (codenamed Boat Plane)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1943-Press...534187?hash=item3d9c13956b:g:J1UAAOSwlPleLOIc

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 26, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- Captured Japanese NAKAJIMA B5N "KATE" Torpedo Bomber plane* | eBay
> 
> View attachment 560004


So totally not a Kate. The Kate was a beautiful plane.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

Japanese Aircraft D4Y Judy G4M Betty J5N Tenrai J1N1 Japan 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2020)

Cool. What's the aircraft in the bottom left?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2020)

The pic was taken at the Yokosuka airfield. The one on the bottom left is the same as the one on its left with the 601-07 number on the tail. It's the Yokosuka D4Y Suisei.

Here is another shot of the collection there...





the pic source: Nakajima J1N – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2020)

The one in front of 601-07




​
​


----------



## Graeme (Jan 29, 2020)

Geo - I believe Wurger has named it - the Yokosuka D4Y3. 601-07 is also a D4Y3.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2020)

Rear canopy faired over? Cowl looks different as well. This is what threw me off


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 29, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Rear canopy faired over?



Can't find any more info on the faired over canopy, possibly a COD machine? Night fighter D4Ys had the rear glazing faired over with a small rectangular window, behind the big 20mmm obliquely firing gun, but not as extensively as this. From Bob Mikesh's book Broken Wings of the Samurai, The Destruction of the Japanese Air Force (Airlife, 1993) there is the same scene and photos as what's been posted here, with the D4Y's canopy clearly seen. Photographed at Oppama Airfield, Yokosuka, the site was used as a gathering point for aircraft that were to be sent to the USA by the TAIUs. Aircraft were collected from different sites and flown to Oppama for shipping to the USA . This was done so by Japanese pilots under escort by US aircraft during the flights. The mystery D4Y might have already been at Oppama before the TAIU got there. It's tail marking visible in the picture, is ]-DY-42.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 31, 2020)

It's a Suisei Model 43 (D4Y4) Kamikaze version.
Bomb bay door was removed to load a 800kgs bomb.
Observer seat was left for temporary use.
The faired over canopy was not necessarily in time for the early production.











Source: Famous Airplanes of the World Vol.69

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 31, 2020)

Yes! Just as I thought, I found reference to a suicide variant with this faired over rear canopy, thanks Shinpachi, confirms it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2020)

Beautiful aircraft!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

r13 WW2 Japanese Army photo Mitsubishi Ki-51 Attack aircrafts in air base | eBay

not captured

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

r12 WW2 Japanese Army photo Maintenance of Fghter aircrafts in air base | eBay

not captured

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

r11 WW2 Japanese Army photo Nakajima Ki-27 Fghter aircrafts in air base | eBay

not captured

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

r10 WW2 Japanese Army photo Kawasaki Ki-32 light bomber aircraft in air base | eBay

not captured

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

r9 WW2 Japanese Army photo Kawasaki Ki-10 Fghter aircrafts in air base | eBay

not captured

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

r8 WW2 Japanese Army photo Mitsubishi Ki-51 Attack aircrafts in air base | eBay

not captured

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

r7 WW2 Japanese Army photo Nakajima Ki-27 Fghter aircrafts in air base | eBay

not captured

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2020)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2020)

*WW2* US Navy Sailor Next to Captured Japanese Sea Plane Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## macharvard (Feb 14, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WW2* US Navy Sailor Next to Captured Japanese Sea Plane Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 569744


I may be way out in left field, but that looks like a USN Corsair to me, not a Japanese aircraft.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MITSUBISHI KI-46 DINAH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Captured Japanese Mitsubishi J2M Raiden in Flight Over Luzon | eBay
> Japanese Mitsubishi J2M Raiden Captured by US Forces at Clark Field 1945 | eBay
> Japanese Mitsubishi J2M Raiden "Jack" in US Markings, Clark Field '45 III | eBay
> Japanese Mitsubishi J2M Raiden "Jack" in US Markings, Clark Field '45 | eBay
> ...



#V518 WWII TAIU Photo ~ Captured Japanese JACK Mitsubishi J2M ~ US Markings | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

#V517 WWII Photo ~ Captured Japanese Nakajima Ki-44 TOJO ~ US Markings | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

#V516 WWII Photo ~ Captured Japanese Mitsubishi PEGGY Bomber | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

#V515 WWII TAIU Photo Captured Japanese Nakajima Ki-84 FRANK Fighter US Markings | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

#V514 WWII TAIU Photo Captured Japanese Nakajima Ki-84 FRANK Fighter US Markings | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

#V512 WWII Photo ~ Captured Japanese Nakajima Ki-115 Fighter ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

#V511 WWII Photo ~ Captured Japanese Nakajima Ki-115 Fighter ~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

#V510 WWII Photo ~ Captured Japanese Nakajima Ki-44 TOJO ~ US Markings | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

#V509 WWII Photo ~ Captured Japanese Nakajima Ki-84 Fighter ~ plus BOMBER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

#V508 WWII TAIU Photo ~ Captured Japanese Yokosuka Judy Dive Bomber US Markings | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

#V507 WWII TAIU Photo ~ Captured Japanese NICK Fighter ~ US Markings | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

#V506 WWII TAIU Photo ~ Captured Japanese Mitsubishi NICK Fighter ~ US Markings | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

#V505 WWII TAIU Photo ~ Captured Japanese Mitsubishi NICK Fighter ~ US Markings | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

#V504 WWII TAIU Photo ~ Captured Japanese Mitsubishi NICK Fighter ~ US Markings | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

#V503 WWII Photo ~ Captured Japanese Mitsubishi DINAH Bomber~ US Markings | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

#V502 WWII Photos ~ Captured Japanese NICK Fighter~ US Markings 1945 Philippines | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

#V501 WWII Photo Captured Japanese Oscar Fighter XJ004 US Markings 1944 New Gui | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

Original WWII Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE FIGHTER BOMBER REVETMENT 1944 Roi Namur 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2020)

Japanese Aircraft J8M1 Shusui Rocket Interceptor Yokosuka 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

6268 Photo From Original Negative Vintage Military Aircraft MYRT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- Japanese MITSUBISHI G4M Bomber plane SURRENDER - Ie Shima* 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo Fighter Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa 0321 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2020)

Nice....!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2020)

1943 Press Photo New Guinea natives help US soldiers move a Japanese Zero at Lae | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 15, 2020)

Looks like a Ki-51 but a nice pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 15, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Shōwa L2D3 or L2D3-L, in US markings, Mindanao, Philippines, May 1945
> 
> View attachment 281650


I would never have known that wasn’t a C-47. Thanks for sharing these shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG AUSSTELLUNG JAPANISCHES BEUTEFLUGZEUG | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MITSUBISHI G4M BETTY WRIGHT FIELD 45/46 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2020)

Saved that one


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG NAKAJIMA B6N2 TENZAN | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Aurum (May 10, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> #V506 WWII TAIU Photo ~ Captured Japanese Mitsubishi NICK Fighter ~ US Markings | eBay
> 
> View attachment 571316





Snautzer01 said:


> #V505 WWII TAIU Photo ~ Captured Japanese Mitsubishi NICK Fighter ~ US Markings | eBay
> 
> View attachment 571318





Snautzer01 said:


> #V504 WWII TAIU Photo ~ Captured Japanese Mitsubishi NICK Fighter ~ US Markings | eBay
> 
> View attachment 571320



Ki-45 Nick was not Mitsubishi but Kawasaki designed fighter


----------



## Aurum (May 10, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1943 Press Photo New Guinea natives help US soldiers move a Japanese Zero at Lae | eBay
> 
> View attachment 577491





Shinpachi said:


> Looks like a Ki-51 but a nice pic.


Its definitely Ki-51


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2020)

Aurum said:


> Ki-45 Nick was not Mitsubishi but Kawasaki designed fighter


I know.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 10, 2020)

Aurum said:


> Ki-45 Nick was not Mitsubishi but Kawasaki designed fighter


You have to go to eBay and correct the sellers


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

Japanese Aircraft E13A Jake Seaplane Tateyama Japan 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

Japanese Aircraft E13A Jake F1M2 Pete Seaplanes Tateyama 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

Japanese Aircraft F1M2 Pete Seaplane Tateyama Japan 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2020)

Nice shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

Org. WWII Photo: Captured Japanese Aircraft; Yamoto Airfield, Honshu, Japan | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

WWII Vintage Wrecked Japanese Betty Bomber Fighter Bomber B&W Photo | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

WW2 original negative photograph numbered Folding wing aircraft outside a hangar | eBay

Aichi B7A Ryusei (Grace)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

Original Photo Lot WW2 Plane Crash Jet Graveyard Wreckage World War II MAG 24 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 19, 2020)

Souvenir Hunters Welcome!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2020)

you spotted it


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2020)

*WWII photo- US GI View of Captured Japanese YOKOSUKA P1Y GINGA Bomber plane* | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2020)

Thank goodness we have one of these beautiful aircraft still in existence.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2020)

Real Nice, I wish someone would do a 1/48 Ginga....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

Aviation, photo d'avion RARE NAKAJIMA A6M2-N Rufe Aéronautique Navale Indochine | eBay






read more WWII Japanese aircraft in postwar French service

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## MIflyer (Jun 2, 2020)

There are a few Zeros around but I do not recall seeing an A6M2 before. This one is in the USAF Museum.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2020)

Org. Photo: Abandoned Camo Japanese Ki-84 & A6M Zero Fighter Planes on Airfield! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2020)

Org. Photo: Captured Japanese Ki-67 Bomber Sitting on Airfield!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Navy Officers w/ Captured Japanese A6M Zero Fighter Plane (#1)!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2020)

Org. Photo: Captured Japanese A6M Zero Fighter Plane in US Markings (#3)!!! | eBay
Org. Photo: Captured Japanese A6M Zero Fighter Plane in US Markings (#2)!!! | eBay
Org. Photo: Captured Japanese A6M Zero Fighter Plane in US Markings (#1)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

Org. Photo: Japanese G4M Betty Bomber w/ Surrender Markings on Airfield; 1945!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

*WWII photo-US GIs & Captured Japanese MITSUBISHI A6M ZERO Fighter plane- INDIA* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2020)

2 WK Foto Japanische Panzer | eBay

Factory??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 10, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2 WK Foto Japanische Panzer | eBay
> 
> Factory??
> 
> View attachment 584688



Yes. Nakajima's Utsunomiya Factory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 10, 2020)

All gone now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

Snap-Shot Photograph Japanese Damaged Aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JAPANISCHES FLUGBOOT KAWANISHI H6K2-L MAVIS | eBay

not captured

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

*WWII photo - Captured Japanese Tachikawa Ki-54 "Hickory" Transport plane* | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

*WWII photo - Captured Japanese Ki-44 Shoki "Tojo" Fighter plane* | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

*WWII photo - Captured Japanese J2M Raiden "Jack" Fighter plane* | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

*WWII photo - Captured Japanese Ki-49 Donryu "Helen" Bomber plane* | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

*WWII photo - US GI View of Captured Japanese KI-45 Toryu "Nick" Fighter plane* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2020)

Nice series of Pics.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

Dont see these surrender crosses much on fighter planes

ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO OF CAPTURED JAPANESE AIRCRAFT WITH CROSS MARKING | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2020)

Pearl Harbor Dec. 7 1941 Japanese Plane Shot down Kahameha Type 1 Original Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2020)

Great shots, the Zero is AI-154 from the Akagi, pilot PO1c Takeshi Hirano , killed in the crash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Great shots, the Zero is AI-154 from the Akagi, pilot PO1c Takeshi Hirano , killed in the crash.



Pacific Wrecks
*Aircraft History*
Built by Mitsubishi. At the factory, painted overall gray. Delivered to the Imperial Japanese Navy (IJN) as Type 0 Carrier Fighter / A6M2 Model 21 Zero. Assigned to the Akagi air group. Tail code AI-154.

*Mission History*
On December 7, 1941 took off from Akagi piloted by PO1c Takeshi Hirano as one of nine Zeros led by Lt. Commander Shigeru Itaya on a mission to escort D3A1 Val dive bombers as part of the first wave of carrier aircraft attacking Pearl Harbor on Oahu. Finding no aerial opposition over, the Zeros, broke off and flew over southern Honolulu to strafe John Rodgers Field (Honolulu Airport) where they set a parked Hawaiian Airlines DC-3 on fire.

Next, the Zeros spotted what they reported as "large transports" that were in fact B-17 Flying Fortresses near Hickam Field and attacked. Both Hirano and Iwama attacked the B-17C 40-2074 piloted by Lt. Raymond Swenson from the rear, but overshot it. Iwama's fire hit the bomber, causing it to catch fire and soon afterwards landed at Hickam Field and after touching down broke into two pieces from the damage.

Afterwards, the Zeros flew over Fort Kamehameha on their way to strafe Hickam Field. Fully alerted, anti-aircraft gunners around the airfield and aboard USS Helm (DD-388) hit this Zero with gunfire. Damaged, this Zero attempted to crash land on a street, but was clipped by palm tress and instead crash into Building 52 (Ordinance Machine Shop) at Fort Kamehameha, killing pilot Hirano on impact. When this Zero crashed, four men were killed on the ground that were taking cover behind the building: Cpl Claude L. Bryant, Pvt Eugene Bubb, Pvt Donat George Duquette, Jr. and Pfc Oreste DeTorre.
*Recovery of Remains*
The remains of the pilot were transported to the morgue at Fort Shafter. On December 9, 1941 the remains were buried as "unknown Japanese aviator" at Schofield Barracks Cemetery.

*Wreckage*
After the crash, American personnel took souvenirs from the crashed Zero, including the pilot's pistol, dataplates and pieces of the aircraft. Inside, a map was found and relayed to intelligence and used in an attempt to locate the Japanese carrier force.

Afterwards, the wreckage was transported to Hickam Field for technical evaluation. The initial American report on the Zero incorrectly believed the aircraft was a copy of American designs but did reveal the fighter lacked any armor plate or self sealing fuel tanks.

Later, the wreckage was shipped to Wright Field for further study. On April 6, 1942 on "Army Day" this Zero was paraded in Dayton, Ohio. Afterwards, labratory testing was preformed on the aluminium. Afterwards, the fate of this Zero is unknown, likely scrapped or otherwise disappeared.



© Pacific Wrecks - A6M2 Model 21 Zero Manufacture Number 5289 Tail AI-154
Source: Pacific Wrecks

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 JAPANESE KI 44 WAR THUNDER PLANE | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

406 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - Nakajima Jill @ Freeman Field - 1940s | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 23, 2020)

HahahahA, love the swastika on the 196!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

Captured WII German Aircraft Airplane Plane Red Border 35 mm Slide | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 24, 2020)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Dont see these surrender crosses much on fighter planes
> 
> ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO OF CAPTURED JAPANESE AIRCRAFT WITH CROSS MARKING | eBay
> 
> ...


ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO OF CAPTURED JAPANESE AIRCRAFT WITH CROSS MARKING | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2020)

WWII GI photo Japanese Twin Engine Airplane 13th Bomb Squadron emblem | eBay

Kawasaki Ki-96


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1944 Hollandia USAAF Working on Capture Japanese Fighter Original Press Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 540378



WWII GI photo Japanese Single Engine Airplane 84th Airodrome Squadron Hollandia | eBay


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 25, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 586062​



I love the selfie

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

ORIG WWII JAPANESE A6M3 ZERO FIGHTER PLANE BUNA AIRFIELD NEW GUINEA 6X9 PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2020)

Like that one, don't think Iv'e seen that one before....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Like that one, don't think Iv'e seen that one before....


I think you havent seen most most before i post them


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

WWII 1945 GI's Occupation of Japan Japanese Zero airplane photo #2 | eBay

Nakajima Ki-115 Tsurugi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

WWII 1945 GI's Occupation of Japan Japanese Zero airplane photo #3 | eBay

Nakajima Ki-115 Tsurugi


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 4, 2020)

*Japanese Zero and USAAF P-47 comparison China 1943*
George Lane

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION JAPONAIS CAMBODGE 1945 | eBay


----------



## VERSUCH (Jul 4, 2020)

Post 1110, looks more Lancer than Thunderbolt.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- US Captured Japanese NAKAJIMA KI-34 Transport plane- HANKOW China* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- US Captured Japanese Transport AMBULANCE plane- HANKOW China* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)

What is #1116?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2020)

I would say it's the Nakajima Ki-6 (C2N ) licenced version of the Fokker Super Universal.





The pic source : the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2020)

WWII ABANDONED JAPANESE FIGHTER PLANE, BUNA AIRFIELD NEW GUINEA 5X8 ORIG PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

Original Aviation History Captured Japanese Navy Torpedo Bomber 7x10 Photo | eBay
Original Aviation History Captured Japanese Navy Torpedo Bomber 7x10 Photo | eBay

Notice me262

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

Original WWII US Navy Photo WRECKED JAPANESE FIGHTERS New Guinea Airfield 601 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Navy Personnel w/ Captured Japanese A6M Zero Fighter Plane (#3)! | eBay
Org. Photo: US Navy Personnel w/ Captured Japanese A6M Zero Fighter Plane (#2)! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Photo: Captured Japanese G4M Betty Bomber in US Markings on Airfield!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Photo: Aerial View Japanese Planes Lined Up Readied for Destruction; 1945! | eBay

not sure if they are japanese. look like p-47 and p-61 to me






Notice P-61's

Reactions: Agree Agree:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Photo: Abandoned Japanese A6M Zero Fighter Plane in Foliage on Airfield!!! | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Photo: Japanese Ki-84 Frank & Ki-61 Hein Fighter Plane Wrecks on Airfield! | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2020)

That last one is a Ki-43 Oscar.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Photo: US View Captured Japanese Fighters & Bombers; MITSUBISHI Airfield!!! | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Photo: Captured Japanese Kokusai Ku-8-II Glider on Airfield!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Original WWII Photo WRECKED JAPANESE SHOWA L2D TABBY Transport Aircraft PTO 754 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2020)

Cool.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 5, 2020)

Little ducktape and good as new

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 5, 2020)

That should buff right out.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 277740





Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 277739








Historical Aviation Photo Japanese Oscar 5x7 Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2020)

Historical Aviation Photo Japanese Oscar 5x7 Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2020)

Historical Aviation Photo Japanese Oscar 5x7 Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2020)

Historical Aviation Photo Japanese Oscar Fighter 5x7 Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

Japanese Aircraft Mitsubishi G3M Nell Bomber China Japan 1940s 2 ORIGINAL Photos | eBay

3305


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 25, 2020)

I found this neat shot of Koga's Aleutian Zero in Aviation History magazine and thought y'all might like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2020)

1940's WWII Photograph Of Military Plane Crash in Mokmer | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## macharvard (Aug 29, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Historical Aviation Photo Japanese Oscar Fighter 5x7 Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 591599


posts 1141 1142 and 1143 are Kawanishi N1K1, not Oscars


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2020)

Realy? Who would have thought.


----------



## macharvard (Aug 29, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Realy? Who would have thought.


Whoa! Excuse me! Bad night?


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 29, 2020)

macharvard said:


> posts 1141 1142 and 1143 are Kawanishi N1K1, not Oscars



I think they are N1K-2 George. The N1K-1 had the mid-wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## macharvard (Aug 29, 2020)

MIflyer said:


> I think they are N1K-2 George. The N1K-1 had the mid-wing.
> View attachment 593171


You are quite right! My error.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2020)

macharvard said:


> You are quite right! My error.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 JAPANESE MITSUBISHI A6M ZERO 4 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

World War II snapshot ~ airplane in hangar | eBay

Mitsubishi J2M Raiden

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Photograph...165101?hash=item1a9a04f22d:g:prkAAOSwKhBe3pMr

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2020)

Original WW2 photo - Japanese Surrender Plane - Betty Bomber - Landing | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo Australia 1943 Rebuilt Zero fighter with B-17 background 1832 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

Plakat, Kleinplakat, Aushang, Auf der Wacht im Pazifik, original | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2020)

B5N2 “Kate” from TAIC
Captured B5N2 from TAIC | World War Photos

TAIC 6

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2020)

B5N2 “Kate” TAIC 6

2. WELTKRIEG FOTO LUFTWAFFE JAPANISCHE MARINE NAKAJIMA B5 N B | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - CAPTURED JAPANESE AIRCRAFT | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

Original WWII USAAF 14th Air Force Photo Captured Japanese Transport Aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 25, 2020)

That's one mighty big radio antenna on that beast.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WWII USAAF 14th Air Force Photo Captured Japanese Transport Aircraft | eBay
> 
> View attachment 596009


Mitsubishi MC-20 File:Mitsubishi MC-20-II.jpg - Wikimedia Commons ithink


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

WWII ABANDONED JAPANESE FIGHTER PLANE BUNA AIRFIELD NEW GUINEA 1943 SNAP PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Original WWII Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE KI-45 NICK BOMBERS Luzon Philippines 38 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Original Photo JAPANESE PEACE DELEGATION G4M BETTY BOMBER Manila Philippines 58 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Original Photo JAPANESE PEACE DELEGATION G4M BETTY BOMBER Manila Philippines 57 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Original Photo JAPANESE SURRENDER DELEGATION BETTY BOMBER Manila Philippines 56 | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2020)

Great pics.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 30, 2020)

Great pics, I think though that the white Bettys are actually landing at Ie Shima, from there the delegation was taken to Manila aboard C-54's, whose wings are visible in the last two shots.

Here's a whole slew of shots with info -> http://www.vintagewings.ca/VintageN...leView/articleId/451/Green-Cross-to-Bear.aspx

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 30, 2020)

I wonder if the seller is in possession of the original as those photos have been around the block for years and $10 is pretty cheap


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2020)

WW2 Type-1 USMC IWO JIMA Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE AERIAL CAMERA by IMPENACHIO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2020)

wrong


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII RARE USAAF GUN CAMERA PHOTO SET DEATH OF A JAPANESE SALLY BOMBER | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Original Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE KI-84 GALE FIGHTER & KI-45 Luzon Philippines 41 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Original WWII Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE N1K-J SHIDEN FIGHTER Luzon Philippines 36 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Original WWII Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE Ku-8 GANDER GLIDER Luzon Philippines 40 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Original WWII Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE G4M BETTY BOMBER Luzon 1945 Philippines 35 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - GI WITH CAPTURED JAPANESE AIRCRAFT | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2020)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-45 Nick Fighter Captured Kallang CBI 1946 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2020)

Japanese Aircraft CW22 Falcon Luchtvaart ML-KNIL Kallang CBI 1946 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2020)

Original WWII Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE Kawasaki KI-61 Hein. Okinawa | eBay

Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu Nick

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Page 1 WWII US Air Force Photos - Fold3

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2020)

RARE Vintage reproduced official photo Japanese "Zero" US insignia picture WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Soldier View Abandoned Japanese J1N1-F GEKKO Recon Plane!!! | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Org. Photo: Japanese Airmen Posed by Their Surrendered L2D Transport Plane!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Org. Photo: US & Japanese Airmen Look Over Surrendered Ki-67 Bomber on Airfield! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Org. Photo: US & Japanese Airmen by Surrendered Ki-48 Bomber on Airfield!!! | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Org. Photo: Captured Surrendered Camo'ed Japanese Ki-48 Bombers on Airfield!!! | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Org. Photo: Bombed Wreckage of Japanese Ki-48 Bomber on Airfield; MUNDA 1943!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Very very rare Tachikawa Ki-54 Hickory in Chinese service

World War Two China Chinese Bomber Airplane Plane Photo WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 1, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> ORIG WWII JAPANESE A6M3 ZERO FIGHTER PLANE BUNA AIRFIELD NEW GUINEA 6X9 PHOTO | eBay
> 
> View attachment 586494



another view of 872


WWII JAPANESE A6M3 ZERO FIGHTER PLANE BUNA AIRFIELD NEW GUINEA ORIG 1943 PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2020)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Mitsubishi A6M5 Zero Fighters Truk 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2020)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Nakajima C6N Saiun Recon Plane Truk 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2020)

World War Two B-25 Bomber China Original Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Ki-43-Oscar-84th-Airdrome-Sqn-Hollandia-NEI-1944
> 
> View attachment 379626



Japanese Aircraft Ki-43 Oscar Fighter Captured ATAIU Hollandia 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2020)

WWII 1945 USAAF 26th BS Okinawa Airplane Photo #14 aircraft Japanese ? writing | eBay

what does the weiting say? Shinpachi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 14, 2020)

至誠 (shisei = sincerity.)
Probably sincerity for the country at the last stage of war.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2020)

Historical Aviation Photo Japanese Zero Fighter 8x10 Photo | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2020)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-51 Sonia Attack Bomber Hollandia 1944 1 ORIGINAL Photo #2 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2020)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-51 Sonia Attack Bomber Hollandia 1944 1 ORIGINAL Photo #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2020)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-43 Oscar Fighter 53 Sentai Kurils 1944 YOMIURI Press Photo | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2020)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-57 Topsy Transport Japan 1940s YOMIURI Press Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 28, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Japanese Aircraft Ki-57 Topsy Transport Japan 1940s YOMIURI Press Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 603102



Sponsored by Yomiuri Press, 252 national school teachers experienced flights at the Tokorozawa airfield in December, 1943.
The Ki-57 was a very beautiful plane 





Source: 100式輸送機(MC-20)模型 IMG_1388 - みんなの写真コミュニティ「フォト蔵」

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2020)

French air force Ki-43 “Oscar” fighter 

PHOTO AVION MATRICULE D N°7690 ?? A IDENTIFIER 16X8CM " | For sale on Delcampe"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2020)

Shinpachi said:


> Sponsored by Yomiuri Press, 252 national school teachers experienced flights at the Tokorozawa airfield in December, 1943.
> The Ki-57 was a very beautiful plane
> 
> View attachment 603265
> ...



I honestly thought I was looking at a full size airplane in a previously unknown airplane museum!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 29, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> I honestly thought I was looking at a full size airplane in a previously unknown airplane museum!



It's Aichi Museum of Flight located nearby Mitsubishi.

Aichi Museum of Flight
あいち航空ミュージアム

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2020)

Love the look of that MH2000 and have always liked the MU-2. Thanks for posting brother!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2020)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-79 Nate No26 Kyoiku Hikotai Manchu 1944 YOMIURI Press Photo | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2020)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-21 Sally Aviators South Pacific 1943 2 YOMIURI Press Photos | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2020)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-54 Hickory Trainer Kumagaya Japan 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2020)

*PHOTO* Japanese Bomber - Newark Airport 1946 ~ Original Print | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2020)

*PHOTO* Japanese Mitsubishi G4M "Betty" Bomber in Combat ~ | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2020)

*PHOTO* Japanese Nakajima B5N "Kate" Bomber in Combat ~ Original Print | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 3, 2020)

More like "Kate" bomber in surrender

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2020)

2 WK Foto Japanisches Flugzeug mit Usa Kennzeichnung | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

*WWII photo- US GIs w/ Captured Japanese Nakajima KI-43 HAYABUSA Fighter plane* | eBay

Nakajima _Ki_-_43_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 18, 2020)

Never seen this one before


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

I am sure you spotted the nose art. Wonder if it is japanese or a GI being funny. In any case i never seen this before.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 18, 2020)

That's what is kinda put me on hold for this one. Off to check for decals.................................................


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 18, 2020)

It looks 燕 (tsubame = swallow) probably written on a Ki-43 by a GI unnaturally.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 18, 2020)

Thank you Shinpachi

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

*PHOTO* Captured Japanese Zero Fighter SWP ~ Original Print | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

*PHOTO* Japanese Ki-43 "Oscar" Fighters in Combat SWP ~ Original Print | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 21, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2 WK Foto Japanisches Flugzeug mit Usa Kennzeichnung | eBay
> 
> View attachment 603786


Can anyone translate “kennzeichnung”?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2020)

= marking

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks. I was hoping for something cooler.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2020)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-57 Topsy Surrender Nanking China 9 Sept 1945 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## gkjl (Dec 22, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* Captured Japanese Zero Fighter SWP ~ Original Print | eBay
> 
> View attachment 605839
> 
> ...


A6M5b in Nov. 1945, Kiangwan Airfield, Shanghai, China.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* Japanese Bomber - Newark Airport 1946 ~ Original Print | eBay
> 
> View attachment 603662
> 
> ...



This airplane still exists in the Smithsonian NASM

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 23, 2020)

WW2 photo pilot of the 56th Shinmu squadron of the Japanese Air Force Riosh #782 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 23, 2020)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-54 Hickory Ki-46 Dinah Japan PI NEI 1945 7 ORIGINAL Photos | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 JAPANESE MITSUBISHI A6M ZERO 3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## P-39 Expert (Dec 24, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 JAPANESE MITSUBISHI A6M ZERO 3 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 606184


Oscars, not Zeros.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2020)

P-39 Expert said:


> Oscars, not Zeros.


You are correct but be wise to the ways of the average eBay seller....those guys very often don't have a clue about what they are selling


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 24, 2020)

P-39 Expert said:


> Oscars, not Zeros.


I got one right!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 25, 2020)

WW2 Japanese Fighter planes photo scrapyard captured to be burned WWII; J1 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 25, 2020)

Kermit Weeks would be like, "I'll buy the lot".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured Japanese Betty Bomber - Clark Field, SWP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

*PHOTO* Japanese Betty Bomber Wreckage in Combat SWP ~ Original Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

WW2 Original 7- Photos Crashed Japanese Aircraft ,USMC Vet | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2021)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-43 Oscar 1 Sentai New Guinea 1943 GUN CAMERA ORIGNAL Photos | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2021)

Japanese Bomber Ki-21 Sally 14 Sentai New Guinea 1943 GUN CAMERA ORIGNAL Photo#3 | eBay
Japanese Bomber Ki-21 Sally 14 Sentai New Guinea 1943 GUN CAMERA ORIGNAL Photo#2 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

Japanese Transport Aircraft MC-21 Sally L2D3 Tabby Ki-57 Topsy 4 ORIGNAL Photos | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2021)

WW2 photograph from the original negative Japanese Nakajima Tojo airplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2021)

WW2 photograph from original negative Japanese Wantanabe Lorna outside hangar | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2021)

WW2 photograph from original negative damaged Japanese Kawanishi George aircraft | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2021)

WW2 photograph from original negative of a Japanese Nakajima Tenrai on runway | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2021)

WW2 photograph from original negative captured Japanese Nakajima Irving warplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2021)

WW2 photograph from original negative of a Japanese Nakajima Frank on Airfield | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2021)

WW2 photograph from original negative Japanese Tachakawa Hickory with U.S Marks | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2021)

WW2 photograph from original negative of a Japanese Kawasaki Randy being towed | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 12, 2021)

Good set


----------



## gkjl (Jan 13, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 photograph from original negative Japanese Wantanabe Lorna outside hangar | eBay
> 
> View attachment 608693


*Kyushu Q1W, *Shanghai, China, 1945.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

*PHOTO* Wrecked Japanese Twin-Engine Bomber ~ SWP Theater | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2021)

WWII 1940's US Navy USS Windham Bay Photo Japanese Airplane, Captured undamaged | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 23, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* Wrecked Japanese Twin-Engine Bomber ~ SWP Theater | eBay
> 
> View attachment 609231



Likely one of the planes used in the Japanese suicide commando attack on yontan airfield Okinawa??


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2021)

Think so. I have posted other pictures of this attack.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 23, 2021)

型式　零式艦上戦闘機五二型 Model : Type Zero Carrier-based Fighter Model 52
製造番號　三菱第４３４０號 Production Number : Mitsubishi 4340

According to Wiki,
"4340 – On display at the National Air and Space Museum in Washington, D.C."
Source: Mitsubishi A6M Zero - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## gkjl (Jan 25, 2021)

Nationalist Chinese AF G4M2E.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2021)

Original WW2 GI Photo Taken at KYOTO AIRFIELD JAPAN OF JAPANESE ARMY BOMBERS | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

1940s Airshow...WW II Japan German Planes...FE 500 Jet...Photo Negative Lot | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION MITSUBISI BETTY DANS DES COULEURS AMERICAINS | eBay

not a Betty

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gastounet (Jan 28, 2021)

Nakajima J1N1 Gekko

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2021)

Org. Photo: Captured Japanese Ki-43 Fighter Plane in US Markings on Airfield!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2021)

Org. Photo: US Troops Look Over Surrendered Camo Japanese Ki-45 Fighter Plane!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Ki-57 Topsy Transport Japan 1945 2 ORIGINAL Photos | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2021)

WW2 Japanese Transport Airplane fueling up WWII photo (42 a) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2021)

WW2 Japanese Boneyard Airplane scrapyard destroyed WWII trimmed photo (41 a) | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2021)

WW2 Japanese Boneyard transport Airplane scrapyard destroyed WWII photo (40 a) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2021)

tu23 ww2 Japan army photo Mitsubishi Attack Bomber in Taiwan Hsinchu sky | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Ki-43 Oscar Fighter Hollandia NEI 1945 ORIGINAL Photo #2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Ki-43 Oscar Fighter Hollandia NEI 1945 ORIGINAL Photo #1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Ki-45 Nick Puerto Princesa Palawan PI 3 ORIGINAL Photos | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Ki-46 Dinah Rebuilt ATAIU Hollandia NEI 2 ORIGINAL Photos | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2021)

1945 1299th ENGR C BN ID'd GI's on wrecked Japanese airplane Japan Photo | eBay
1945 1299th ENGR C BN GI De Moss on wrecked Japanese airplane Japan Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Ki-46 Dinah ATAIU Hollandia NEI 1944 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2021)

Nice shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2021)

LOT WWII 1940'S JAPANESE ZERO AIRPLANE SCRAPYARD ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH AUSTRALIA B | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured Japanese Mitsubishi Ki-46 "Dinah" Bomber SWP ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2021)

Foto Flugzeu Airplane Kampfflugzeug MG Kennung Flugplatz . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured Japanese Mitsubishi G4M "Betty" Bomber SWP ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2021)

Japanese Aircraft Ki-45 Nick Puerto Princesa Philippines 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft D3A Val Bomber L2D Tachikawa Japan 1945 2 ORIGINAL Photos | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2021)

WWII Japanese Plane L2D Tabby Transport Tachikawa Japan 1945 2ORIGINAL Photos #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft A6M5 Zero fighter Kamikaze Japan 1945 12 ORIGINAL Photos | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2021)

Nice..!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

WW2 Japanese Boneyard Airplane scrapyard destroyed WWII photo (34 a) | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

WW2 Japanese Boneyard Airplane scrapyard destroyed WWII postcard photo (35 a) | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

WW2 Japanese Airplane scrapyard destroyed WWII photo (33 a) | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

WW2 Japanese Boneyard Airplane scrapyard destroyed WWII photo (37 a) | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

WW2 Japanese Boneyard Airplane scrapyard destroyed WWII trimmed photo (41 a) | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

WW2 Japanese Boneyard transport Airplane scrapyard destroyed WWII photo (40 a) | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2021)

Rare WW2 Photo of Captured Japanese Kamikaze Airplane,Rocket Powered | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Ki-45 Nick Fighter Wakde Island NEI 1944 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft A6M3 Zero Fighter Lae New Guinea 1943 2 ORIGINAL Photos | eBay

nr 52


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft G3M Nell Bomber Malahang New Guinea 1943 3ORIGINAL Photos | eBay
nr 325


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured Japanese Ki-45 Toryu in U.S. Colors - Excellent! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Ki-45 Nick Fighter Wakde Island NEI 1944 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Cape Gloucester airfield New Britain New Guinea 1944.
> 
> View attachment 281643


WWII Japanese Aircraft G4M Betty Cape Gloucester New Britian 1944 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Ki-49 Helen Boela Ceram Is NEI 1944 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* Captured Japanese Ki-45 Toryu in U.S. Colors - Excellent! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 620960
> 
> ...



I'm thinking Ki 109 Randy...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm thinking you're right Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 26, 2021)

I don't mind whichever but it does not look so cool as Ki-109. Would be Ki-49.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 26, 2021)

We'll split the difference and call it a Ki 79.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
 1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Historical Aviation Photo Japanese Oscar 5x7 Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 591597


Historical Aviation Photo Japanese Oscar 5x7 Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

t18 Japan army orig. photo Air force pilot on twin-engine fighter plane | eBay
t19 Japan army orig. photo Air force pilot with Crew's Gunto sword | eBay

Guntō - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2021)

Post 1377 is a Kawanishi N1K-2-J Shiden-Kai 

Nice shots.


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 19, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> Would be Ki-49.



I'm putting forward Kawasaki Ki-102:

Kawasaki Ki-102 - Wikipedia 

I know it's wiki but hey, look, the exact same picture.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 20, 2021)

Is it?

Picture in question






Ki-102





Ki-49

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 20, 2021)

Definitely Ki 49 Donryu(?)

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

FOTO AK FLUGZEUG AICHI 92 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

WWII photo wrecked captured Japanese aircraft airplane tail insignia | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

WWII photo wrecked captured Japanese aircraft airplanes #2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## CATCH 22 (May 26, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> Is it?
> 
> Picture in question
> View attachment 624005


IMHO photos, text and commentaries have been mixed here. Unfortunately the posts quoting previous posts do not show the exact pictures but only the numbers of them. 
To avoid discrepancies I usually copy the link of the photo in question and paste it in my new post, mentioning the number of the post I'm quoting as well. I believe the picture in question was the one below, from post # 1366, showing a Ki-102 - same photo as in Wiki (and not a Ki-45 as per ebay seller):

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 26, 2021)

CATCH 22 said:


> IMHO photos, text and commentaries have been mixed here. Unfortunately the posts quoting previous posts do not show the exact pictures but only the numbers of them.
> To avoid discrepancies I usually copy the link of the photo in question and paste it in my new post, mentioning the number of the post I'm quoting as well. I believe the picture in question was the one below, from post # 1366, showing a Ki-102 - same photo as in Wiki (and not a Ki-45 as per ebay seller):



I now understand why I was in the parallel world.
Thanks.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2021)

c20 WW2 orig.Japanese Army photo CO. boarding Ki-57 plane Thailand airfield | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2021)

c1 orig.Japanese Army photo Type 88 patriot Light Bomber at Obanazawa Yamagata | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2021)

dq19 Aviation pageant Special postmark 1937 Morioka Japan Airlines postcard | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2021)

ku1 Empire Japan 1st 2nd class Order of Golden Kite Medal postcard 1930s | eBay
ku10 Empire Japan 3rd 4th 5th class etc. Order of Sacred Treasure Medal postcard | eBay
ku2 Empire Japan 3rd 4th 5th class etc Order of Golden Kite Medal postcard 1930s | eBay
ku5 Empire Japan 1st Class etc. Order of the Precious Crown Medal postcard 1930s | eBay
ku8 Empire Japan Order of the Chrysanthemum postcard Medal 1930s | eBay
ku6 Empire Japan 1st class Order of the Rising Sun Medal postcard 1930s | eBay
ku7 Empire Japan 3rd 4th 5th class etc. Order of the Rising Sun Medal postcard | eBay
ku3 Empire Japan Collar of the Supreme Order of the Chrysanthemum Medal postcard | eBay
ku4 Empire Japan 1st Class Order of Rising Sun Paulownia Flowers Medal postcard | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2021)

c3 WW2 orig.Japanese Army photo Air force pilot in uniform | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2021)

WW2 Japanese Airplane scrapyard destroyed WWII photo (33 a) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2021)

WW2 Japanese Boneyard transport Airplane scrapyard destroyed WWII photo (40 a) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2021)

WW2 Japanese Boneyard Airplane scrapyard destroyed WWII photo (44 a) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2021)

WW2 Japanese Boneyard Airplane scrapyard destroyed WWII trimmed photo (41 a) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

WW 2 plane VERY RARE RESTRICTED PHOTO c45 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2021)

Japanese Imperial Navy WW2 Turn and Bank Indicator, RARE, HARD TO FIND | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

WORLD WAR 2 JAPANES AIR CRAFT PHOTO NAVY DEPARTMENT NATIONAL ARCHIVES USA | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR 2 JAPANES AIR CRAFT PHOTO NAVY DEPARTMENT NATIONAL ARCHIVES USA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Pearl Harbour ??


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

WORLD WAR 2 JAPANES AIR CRAFT PHOTO NAVY DEPARTMENT NATIONAL ARCHIVES USA | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR 2 JAPANES AIR CRAFT PHOTO NAVY DEPARTMENT NATIONAL ARCHIVES USA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 19, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WORLD WAR 2 JAPANES AIR CRAFT PHOTO NAVY DEPARTMENT NATIONAL ARCHIVES USA | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR 2 JAPANES AIR CRAFT PHOTO NAVY DEPARTMENT NATIONAL ARCHIVES USA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Yes - this pic was published in several books

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

Japanese Airplane Photo *Captured Film* Luzon P. I. | eBay


Japanese Soldiers Digging a Trench Photo Captured Film Luzon Philippines. Marked on the back Jap film Luzon [Philippines] 1945. The film is now long gone. This is an original photo. From my grandfathers estate.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured Japanese Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa Lashio & Bunker | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - US Captured Japanese Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa Lashio & Bunker at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Lashio Myanmar


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo General Daniel Isom Sultan By US Captured Japanese Aichi D1A ? | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo General Daniel Isom Sultan By US Captured Japanese Aichi D1A ? at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Aichi E13A Jake Seaplane Japan 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


One ORIGINAL WWII photo of a Japanese Navy Air Force Aichi E13A Jake seaplane at Ominato base, Hokkaido Japan in 1945. The photo is in good condition with only a few marks printed from the negative.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft P1Y Frances Ginga Bomber USA 1946 Photo | eBay


One WWII photo of a Yokosuka P1Y Frances Ginga Bomber in the USA in 1946. There is an ink stamp on back. The image is dark sepia toned with glossy appearance. It is a photo struck from a negative in the 1940s.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Ki-84 Frank Hayate Fighter USA 1946 Photo | eBay


One WWII photo of a Nakajima Ki-84 Frank Hayate Fighter at USA in 1946. There is an ink stamp on back. The image is dark sepia toned with glossy appearance. It is a photo struck from a negative in the 1940s.



www.ebay.com





302

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Ki-21 Sally Bomber China 1939 Photo | eBay


One WWII photo of a Mitsubishi Ki-21 Sally Bomber over China in 1939. There is an ink stamp on back. The image is dark sepia toned with glossy appearance. It is a photo struck from a negative in the 1940s.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft C5M Ki-15 Babs Kamikaze Japan 1937 Photo | eBay


One WWII photo of a Mitsubishi C5M Ki-15 Babs Kamikaze which flew record breaking Tokyo to London flight in 1937. There is an ink stamp on back. The image is dark sepia toned with glossy appearance.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft H6K Mavis Flying Boat Japan 1940 Photo | eBay


There is an ink stamp on back. The image is dark sepia toned with glossy appearance. It is a photo struck from a negative in the 1940s.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft A6M5 Zero Fighter ATAIU USA 1946 Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Japanese Aircraft A6M5 Zero Fighter ATAIU USA 1946 Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft C6N Myrt Saiun Recon Plane USA 1946 Photo | eBay


One WWII photo of a Nakajima WWII Japanese C6N Myrt Saiun Recon Plane at USA in 1946. There is an ink stamp on back. The image is dark sepia toned with glossy appearance. It is a photo struck from a negative in the 1940s.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft A5M Claude Fighter Japan 1940 Photo | eBay


One WWII photo of a Mitsubishi A5M Claude Fighter at Japan in 1940. The image is dark sepia toned with glossy appearance. It is a photo struck from a negative in the 1940s.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured Japanese FIGHTER Seaplane planes (9-1/ 9-22/ 9-33)* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Captured Japanese FIGHTER Seaplane planes (9-1/ 9-22/ 9-33)* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Ki-48 Lily New Guinea 1943 Original CAPTURED Photo RARE! | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Japanese Aircraft Ki-48 Lily New Guinea 1943 Original CAPTURED Photo RARE! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Ki-48 Lily New Guinea 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2021)

Nice, like the Float plane shot.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2021)

1940s WWII US Army 744th AAA New Guinea GI's Photo #15 Japanese airplane | eBay


This appear to have never been mounted in an album.



www.ebay.com





744th AAA New Guinea

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2021)

JAPAN: LOT OF 20 GLASS SLIDES MILITARY PLANE DESIGN & MAINTENANCE / 1930s | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for JAPAN: LOT OF 20 GLASS SLIDES MILITARY PLANE DESIGN & MAINTENANCE / 1930s at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Ki-49 Helen Bomber RADAR Japan 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


One ORIGINAL WWII photo of a Japanese Army Air Force Nakajima Ki-49 Helen bomber at Japan in 1945. This Ki-49 is equipped with TAKI 1 radar antenna in the nose and wings. The image is dark sepia toned with glossy appearance.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2021)

WWII Japanese Aircraft Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo Fighter Japan 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


One ORIGINAL WWII photo of a Japanese Army Air Force Nakajima Ki-44 Tojo fighter at Japan in 1945. The image is dark sepia toned with glossy appearance. It is a WWII period photo struck from a negative in the 1940s.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2021)

ORIGINAL WWII RARE EARLY 1942 CAPTURED / CRASHED JAPANESE FIGHTER AIRCRAFT PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIGINAL WWII RARE EARLY 1942 CAPTURED / CRASHED JAPANESE FIGHTER AIRCRAFT PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2021)

JAPANESE MACINE GUN CAMERA. RARE


JAPANESE MACINE GUN CAMERA. RARE in Collectibles, Militaria, WW II (1939-45), Original Period Items, United States, Photographs | eBay



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2021)

WWII Photo Damaged Fighter Plane Japan Ko’d Bird Knocked Out Veteran Trophy Vtg | eBay


<p>WWII Photo Damaged Fighter Plane Japan Ko’d Bird Knocked Out Veteran Trophy Vtg.</p><br /><p>As shown.</p><br /><p>No buy it nows</p><br /><p>Ships usps</p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2021)

NICE WW 2 GI PHOTOS OF JAPANESE CAMO PLANE AT SURRENDER | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NICE WW 2 GI PHOTOS OF JAPANESE CAMO PLANE AT SURRENDER at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2021)

WORLD AVIATION: MITSUBISHI A6M-5 REISEN MODEL 52 ZEKE B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD AVIATION: MITSUBISHI A6M-5 REISEN MODEL 52 ZEKE B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





notice text in roundel keep off

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2021)

WORLD AVIATION: KAWASAKI KI-45 TORYU 'NICK' B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD AVIATION: KAWASAKI KI-45 TORYU 'NICK' B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2021)

WWII 1940s USMC Marine's South Pacific Photo Japanese airplanes Munda, tow truck | eBay


He was withMarine Air Group 11 and served in the South Pacific with dates of 1944-1945. His album is the usual mix of photos he took and action photos he bought. This photo is one he bought. Fancy border edge.



www.ebay.com





Munda

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2021)

Photograph Mitsubishi G3M Rikko Bomber | eBay


This aircraft type was used by the Imperial Japanese Navy Air Service (IJNAS) as a bomber and transport aircraft during WWII. This aircraft is marked on tail E-303 and has no propellers, so this snap-shot was taken after the surrender of Japan.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 JAPANESE PILOTS PACIFIC THREATRE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 JAPANESE PILOTS PACIFIC THREATRE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2021)

WWII: MITSUBISHI J2M NAVAL INTERCEPTER PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: MITSUBISHI J2M NAVAL INTERCEPTER PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES ON REVERSE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2021)

j8 Imperial Japanese Army photo Fighters formation in the sky | eBay


It is an originalImperial Japanese Army photo 1930-40s, size about 16.4cm x 6cm.



www.ebay.com





Tachikawa Ki-55 trainer

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2021)

WORLD WAR II: JAPANESE KAWASAKI KI-45 B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


JAPANESE KAWASAKI KI-45. WORLD WAR II B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com





Nick Kawasaki Ki-45 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2021)

WWII 1940s USAAF airman's captured Japanese airplane 6 bombs on wings Photo | eBay


From my odds & ends boxes of small collections. He was on a bomb crew.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2021)

Captured Japanese Bomber Plane In US Markings Original WWII Photo | eBay


Original WWII photo of a captured Japanese plane.



www.ebay.com





Mitsubishi Ki-46-II Army Type 100 Air Defence Fighter Dinah TAIC 10

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2021)

Agreed...!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 21, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Tachikawa Ki-55 trainer



I think these are Ki-36 army co-operation aircraft, there were subtle differences between the Ki-36 and Ki-55, the latter had the lower portions of the spats removed and the little window on the fuselage side below the rear sliding windscreen, barely noticeable in the image, but it's there, was absent in the Ki-55 (I researched the type when looking for information on this aeroplane preserved in China).




DSC_5331

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2021)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2021)

u19 WW2 Japan Navy photo Nakajima B5N in sky | eBay


It is an originalImperial Japanese Army photo 1930-40s. size about 14.6cm x 10.2cm.



www.ebay.com





B5N 327

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2021)

u16 WW2 Japan Army photo Maintenance of Bomber | eBay


It is an originalImperial Japanese Army photo 1930-40s. size about 9.8cm x 6.6cm.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2021)

u15 WW2 Japan Army photo Adjusting the fighter | eBay


It is an originalImperial Japanese Army photo 1930-40s. size about 7.3cm x 5.3cm.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2021)

u14 WW2 Japan Army photo Maintenance of fighter aircraft | eBay


It is an originalImperial Japanese Army photo 1930-40s. size about 9.7cm x 6.8cm.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

Japanese Zero Aircraft US Captured WW2 WWII Original Photograph IJA IJN PTO | eBay


Original un published can-did snap shot of an Imperial Japanese Military Zero fighter aircraft on a pacific island during World World II. Up for your consideration is an original World War II U.S. Military photograph snap shot.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 15, 2021)

No wonder even if it looked a Zero but -

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2021)

WW II Airplane Boneyard - Lot of 6 Censor Passed photographs | eBay


"Passed by US Army Examiner" stamp on the back of four of the photos. Excellent condition, minimal blemishes of age. ~ 5" x 4".



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured Japanese Nakajima Ki-43 "OSCAR" Fighter - Excellent | eBay


A nice shot of a captured Japanese Ki-43 "OSCAR" fighter plane.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured Japanese Nakajima Ki-43 "OSCAR" Fighter - Excellent | eBay


A nice shot of a captured Japanese Ki-43 "OSCAR" fighter plane.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured Japanese Mitsubishi A6M "ZERO" Fighter - Excellent | eBay


A nice shot of a captured Japanese A6M "ZERO" fighter plane.



www.ebay.com





code 872

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* Captured Japanese Mitsubishi A6M "ZERO" Fighter - Excellent | eBay
> 
> 
> A nice shot of a captured Japanese A6M "ZERO" fighter plane.
> ...



Good find, Snautzer01  

報国－８７２
方義錫號
(872nd Hokoku plane dedicated by Bang Wi-sok in Korea)

Q-102
Designation Q-102 (flown by Chief Petty Officer Kazuo Tsunoda of the 2nd Air Corps. Attacked by a P-39 to crash in Buna on August 26, 1942)

Source: CR[@i1`999j

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2022)

f12 Japan Army photo Air pilot by Tachikawa Ki-36 RECON aircraft | eBay


It is an originalImperial Japanese Army photo 1930-40s. size about 5.3cm x 5.2cm.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gkjl (Jan 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> f12 Japan Army photo Air pilot by Tachikawa Ki-36 RECON aircraft | eBay
> 
> 
> It is an originalImperial Japanese Army photo 1930-40s. size about 5.3cm x 5.2cm.
> ...


This is Mitsubishi Ki-30 "Ann", but not Ki-36.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2022)

Original Photo Captured Japanese Ki-43 Oscar airplane US markings nose art | eBay


Great photo of the pilot and co-pilot in flight gear. I n good condition, shows wear for its age. Has Jack written in pencil on back.



www.ebay.com





Ki-43 Oscar Fighter Hollandia NEI 1945 ( more of this one in this thread)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

WWII Japanese Nakajima Aircraft at Lancaster, PA in 1946, Original Slide a19c | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Japanese Nakajima Aircraft at Lancaster, PA in 1946, Original Slide a19c at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Japanese Nakajima Aircraft at Lancaster, PA in 1946

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (Jan 29, 2022)

Nice shot, but isn't it a Kawasaki Ki-100?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> Nice shot, but isn't it a Kawasaki Ki-100?


Looks like it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2022)

Kawasaki Ki-100 Goshiki-Sen two Ki-100-Ibs were shipped to the USA for evaluation. Its presumed they were scrapped in the late 1940s, along with a lot of other captured Axis aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2022)

*PHOTO* Captured Japanese Fighter Plane ~ Interesting Camoflage - Original Print | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO* Captured Japanese Fighter Plane ~ Interesting Camoflage - Original Print at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Type?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2022)

WWII Photo & Neg CAPTURED JAPANESE Ki-43 OSCAR to be REPAIRED Papua New Guinea | eBay


I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. Papua, New Guinea. "Racoon Special" Captured Ki-43 Oscar. Pencil titled on manila envelope: "J-p Oscar to be repaired". I have a number of images of this aircraft after capture and in the process of repair.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2022)

WWII Photo & Neg CAPTURED JAPANESE Ki-43 OSCAR in U.S. MARKINGS Papua New Guinea | eBay


I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. Papua, New Guinea. "Racoon Special" Captured Ki-43 Oscar. Pencil titled on manila envelope: "J-p Oscar Repaired". I have a number of images of this aircraft after capture and in the process of repair.



www.ebay.com





Racoon Special

Seller During late April 1944, captured largely intact at Cyclops Airfield. *Repair*: Between May and June 1944, this aircraft was repaired during free time by American personnel from the U. S. Army Air Force (USAAF) 5th Air Force, 49th Fighter Group, 8th Fighter Squadron. TSgt Bruno Topik was in charge of the rebuild and became the crew chief once completed.









Pacific Wrecks


World War II Allied and Japanese aircraft that served in the Pacific War.




pacificwrecks.com





*Note* i do not think Racoon is mispelled Raccoon. I think the name fits this one perfectly.

racooning
(n) the act of exploring a neighboorhood with the express purpose of rummaging through people's trash or stuff set at the curb (usually in a vehicle for covering more ground, ease of removal) in order to find possibly valuable items; popular on weekends, nights before trash pickup

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2022)

WW2 Photo Album 5th Air Force 49th Fighter Group Chitose Air Base Japan Hokkaido | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Photo Album 5th Air Force 49th Fighter Group Chitose Air Base Japan Hokkaido at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* Captured Japanese Fighter Plane ~ Interesting Camoflage - Original Print | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO* Captured Japanese Fighter Plane ~ Interesting Camoflage - Original Print at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



I reckon it might be a Mitsubishi Ki-51. The circular inspection panel is a clue, as is the location and configuration of the leading edge landing light. The excess dihedral on the outer wing panels is also common to the Ki-51. The intriguing camouflage might not necessarily be Japanese, the type was used by a few other air arms after the war, the Republic of China, Communist China, the DPRK and Indonesia, where there is a surviving Ki-51 in a museum.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> I think the name fists this one perfectly.



I wonder if it winced...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

Aircraft Line-Up in Boneyard PAPUA NEW GUINEA














WWII Photo & Neg JAPANESE PLANES Aircraft Line-Up in Boneyard PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


Pencil titled "J-p Planes Lineup in Boneyard " on manila envelope. Papua, New Guinea. Line-up of Captured Japanese Planes. Old WWII Photograph & Negative. I have my suspicions that it was P-38 Lightning pilot and photographer "Chet" Williams.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

Aircraft Line-Up in Boneyard PAPUA NEW GUINEA














WWII Photo & Neg CAPTURED JAPANESE PLANE in BONEYARD Aircraft PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


Pencil titled "J-p Plane in Boneyard" on manila envelope. I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. Papua, New Guinea. Old WWII Photograph & Neg. Captured Japanese Plane. I have my suspicions that it was P-38 Lightning pilot and photographer "Chet" Williams.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

Aircraft Line-Up in Boneyard PAPUA NEW GUINEA














WWII Photo & Neg CAPTURED JAPANESE Ki-46 DINAH & Other Aircraft PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


Captured Japanese Ki-46 Dinah. Pencil titled "Dinah" on manila envelope. Few other aircraft seen parked in the background. Papua, New Guinea. Old WWII Photograph & Neg. I have my suspicions that it was P-38 Lightning pilot and photographer "Chet" Williams.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

JAPANESE MILITARY RADIO 8 Ballers PAPUA NEW GUINEA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

Aircraft Line-Up in Boneyard PAPUA NEW GUINEA














WWII Photo & Neg CAPTURED JAPANESE BOMBER Ki-48 LILY (?) PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


Pencil titled "J-p Bomber " on manila envelope. I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. Captured Japanese Bomber. Papua, New Guinea. Old WWII Photograph & Negative. I have my suspicions that it was P-38 Lightning pilot and photographer "Chet" Williams.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

Head On In Flight 8 BALLERS PAPUA NEW GUINEA 10 sept 1943 Friday














WWII Original Photo JAPANESE ZERO ? Head On In Flight 8 BALLERS PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Original Photo JAPANESE ZERO ? Head On In Flight 8 BALLERS PAPUA NEW GUINEA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 15, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Aircraft Line-Up in Boneyard PAPUA NEW GUINEA



Ki-51, I wonder if the previous photo of what I reckon is a Ki-51 was taken at the same place?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

1943 Guadalcanal 














1943 WWII Seabee CB Guadalcanal Photo #4 wrecked Japanese airplanes | eBay


Maybe the 14th, 26th or 6th. More research needed.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

Ki-43 Oscar US ARMY sign





























WWII Photo & Neg CAPTURED JAPANESE Ki-43 OSCAR FIXED in US MARKINGS New Guinea B | eBay


"Racoon Special" Captured Ki-43 Oscar. I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. Pencil titled on manila envelope: "Oscar Fixed Up ". I have a number of images of this aircraft after capture and in the process of repair.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

NAKAJIMA Ki-49 BOMBER Helen Donryu PAPUA NEW GUINEA


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> f12 Japan Army photo Air pilot by Tachikawa Ki-36 RECON aircraft | eBay
> 
> 
> It is an originalImperial Japanese Army photo 1930-40s. size about 5.3cm x 5.2cm.
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

Ki-48 LILY BOMBER Kawasaki Downed PAPUA NEW GUINEA



















WWII Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE Ki-48 LILY BOMBER Kawasaki Downed PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


Downed Kawasaki Ki-48 Sokei (Lily). I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. Papua, New Guinea. Old WWII Photograph. Stamped "Passed by US Army Examiner" on verso. I'm not an expert at aircraft identification.but I think I got this one right.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

Ki-43 OSCAR FIXED in US MARKINGS New Guinea














WWII Photo & Neg CAPTURED JAPANESE Ki-43 OSCAR FIXED in US MARKINGS New Guinea C | eBay


"Racoon Special" Captured Ki-43 Oscar. I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. Pencil titled on manila envelope: "Oscar Fixed Up ". I have a number of images of this aircraft after capture and in the process of repair.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

Ki-43 OSCAR to be REPAIRED Papua New Guinea














WWII Photo & Neg CAPTURED JAPANESE Ki-43 OSCAR to be REPAIRED Papua New Guinea | eBay


I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. Papua, New Guinea. "Racoon Special" Captured Ki-43 Oscar. Pencil titled on manila envelope: "J-p Plane in Boneyard ". That one was labeled "J-p Oscar to be repaired ".



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

Ki-43 OSCAR FIXED in US MARKINGS New Guinea














WWII Photo & Neg CAPTURED JAPANESE Ki-43 OSCAR FIXED in US MARKINGS New Guinea A | eBay


"Racoon Special" Captured Ki-43 Oscar. I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. Pencil titled on manila envelope: "Oscar Fixed Up ". I have a number of images of this aircraft after capture and in the process of repair.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

Ki-43 OSCAR in BONEYARD Papua New Guinea














WWII Photo & Neg CAPTURED JAPANESE Ki-43 OSCAR (?) in BONEYARD Papua New Guinea | eBay


Captured Ki-43 Oscar (?). at Boneyard. Pencil titled on manila envelope: "J-p Plane in Boneyard minus prop ". This one is missing its prop. Also seen is another Japanese fighter. I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


>



Kawasaki Ki-32. The Type 98 inline engine exhausts are a giveaway, an uncommon feature on Japanese aircraft. On the back of the photo, the Japanese text has the legend "98", presumably referring to the engine type.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 22, 2022)

Good reading, nuuumannn 
Text says "98式軽爆". A Type 98 light bomber aka Ki-32 dated January 27, 1942.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2022)

Mitsubishi J2M Raiden 30-1169














WW2 Photo - Wrecked Japanese Fighter Plane | eBay


Original WW2 Photo - Wrecked Japanese Fighter.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2022)

Japanischer Flottenverband vom Kriegsschiff Kuni aus gesehen

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2022)

Original WW2 Military Japanese Zero Fighter Plane Vintage Photograph Snapshot | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW2 Military Japanese Zero Fighter Plane Vintage Photograph Snapshot at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## gkjl (Mar 9, 2022)

Captured Japanese Ki-61 "Hien"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gkjl (Mar 9, 2022)

Captured Japanese Zero A6M3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gkjl (Mar 9, 2022)

Captured Japanese Zero

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gkjl (Mar 9, 2022)

Captured Japanese Zero Fighter Mitsubishi A6M2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gkjl (Mar 9, 2022)

Captured Japanese Nakajima Ki-84 Frank

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2022)

Mitsubishi G3M Nell 395

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

1937-1945 portrait d'un pilote japonais devant son avion aviateur 1 photo ww2 1939-1945 39-45 | For sale on Delcampe


€45.00 | Category: Other collections > Photography > Photographs > Photographs (originals) > War, Military"




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2022)

Nakajima A6M2-N (Navy Type 2 Interceptor/Fighter-Bomber) Rufe

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 661625
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found an interesting data.
IJN Sub-Lt. Nogiji Ikuta (1905-2002) shot down an enemy fighter Boeing 218 in China as a Japanese fighter pilot for the first time in history with his Type 3 carrier-based fighter in February, 1932.

From left: Ikuta, Kuroiwa and Takeo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Mar 18, 2022)

It is remarkable he survived the war having been in combat from the early days.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 18, 2022)

special ed said:


> It is remarkable he survived the war having been in combat from the early days.


Minoru Genda, the commander of PH attack later, is said ousted him from the navy because of jealousy.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 18, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Minoru Genda, the commander of PH attack later, is said ousted him from the navy because of jealousy.


Could the IJAAF taken him “aboard“?
😉


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 18, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Could the IJAAF taken him “aboard“?
> 😉


Ikuta resigned the navy as Lieutenant to go into the reserve in December, 1932. He worked at the Civil Aviation Bureau as an aviation officer for some time and, staying at the bureau, re-enlisted the navy in 1942 to end the war as LCDR in 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 19, 2022)

CWO Toshio Kuroiwa (1908-1944) MIA in Malaya.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2022)

Kawanishi H8K Type 2 Flying Boat














Original Vintage Photo: WWII Japanese Kawanishi H8K Type 2 Flying Boat | eBay


The photos above are of the actual photos for sale and are intended to help show condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2022)

WWll Snapshot Original Photo JAP PLANE WRECK CLARK FIELD 3 1/2" x 2 1/2" 1945 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWll Snapshot Original Photo JAP PLANE WRECK CLARK FIELD 3 1/2" x 2 1/2" 1945 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2022)

Nakajima Ki-115 Tsurugi

Photos appear to be from Osaka & Yokota Army Air Base.



















1946 Occ of Japan, 5th USAAF mechanic's Japanese Zero airplane Photo #2 | eBay


Samuel joined USAAF in April 1946 after turning 18 in January. Photos appear to be from Osaka & Yokota Army Air Base.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

WWII Orig Photo WRECKAGE of CAPTURED JAPANESE AIRCRAFT Planes PAPUA NEW GUINEA A | eBay


Wreckage of Various Captured. I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. Papua, New Guinea. Old WWII Photograph. Japanese Fighters or Bombers. This collection was gathered and saved by P-38 / F-4 Lightning pilot and photographer with the Fifth Air Force / Eighth Photo Squadron, Chester...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

WWII Orig Photo WRECKAGE of CAPTURED JAPANESE AIRCRAFT Planes PAPUA NEW GUINEA D | eBay


Wreckage of Various Captured. I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. Papua, New Guinea. Old WWII Photograph. Japanese Fighters or Bombers. This collection was gathered and saved by P-38 / F-4 Lightning pilot and photographer with the Fifth Air Force / Eighth Photo Squadron, Chester...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

WWII Orig Photo WRECKAGE of CAPTURED JAPANESE AIRCRAFT Planes PAPUA NEW GUINEA C | eBay


Wreckage of Various Captured. I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. Papua, New Guinea. Old WWII Photograph. Japanese Fighters or Bombers. This collection was gathered and saved by P-38 / F-4 Lightning pilot and photographer with the Fifth Air Force / Eighth Photo Squadron, Chester...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

WWII Orig Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE Ki-48 LILY BOMBER Kawasaki PAPUA NEW GUINEA B | eBay


I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. Papua, New Guinea. Downed Kawasaki Ki-48 Sokei (Lily). Old WWII Photograph. Stamped "Passed by US Army Examiner" on verso. I'm not an expert at aircraft identification.but I think I got this one right.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

WWII Orig Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE Ki-48 LILY BOMBER Kawasaki PAPUA NEW GUINEA A | eBay


I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. Papua, New Guinea. Downed Kawasaki Ki-48 Sokei (Lily). Old WWII Photograph. Stamped "Passed by US Army Examiner" on verso. I'm not an expert at aircraft identification.but I think I got this one right.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

WWII Orig Photo WRECKAGE of CAPTURED JAPANESE AIRCRAFT Planes PAPUA NEW GUINEA B | eBay


Wreckage of Various Captured. I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. Papua, New Guinea. Old WWII Photograph. Japanese Fighters or Bombers. This collection was gathered and saved by P-38 / F-4 Lightning pilot and photographer with the Fifth Air Force / Eighth Photo Squadron, Chester...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

Tent zero camouflage














WW2 US Army Snap Shot Photograph GI Using Captured Japanese Zero 3.75’’ X 4.75’’ | eBay


Excellent photo.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2022)

KYUSHU Q1W Tokyo














*WWII photo- US Captured Japanese KYUSHU Q1W Bomber plane -TOKYO Japan* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Captured Japanese KYUSHU Q1W Bomber plane -TOKYO Japan* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2022)

Concrete Hangar Tokyo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Tent zero camouflage



It's a Ki-43 but hey ho...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)

Hamp Wright Field Zero

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)

WWII Snapshot Size Photo - Crashed Japanese Zeroes (Mitsubishi A6M) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Snapshot Size Photo - Crashed Japanese Zeroes (Mitsubishi A6M) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2022)

Foreground I think Mitsubishi 'Peggy' (Army Type 4 Heavy Bomber) Ki67 Hiryu














Japanese "Betty" bombers aboard a Navy aircraft carrier~ Bound for the US ~ Rare | eBay


Japanese "Betty" bomber, the number 96, painted by US teams along with the nose section of another, aboard a Navy aircraft carrier bound for the US ~ Rare photo This original photo was taken by a US Navy sailor.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2022)

SB210 barge 1944 New Guinea

























Original WWII Snapshot Photo WRECKED CAMO JAPANESE FIGHTER 1944 New Guinea 87 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII Snapshot Photo of SHOT DOWN WRECKED JAPANESE FIGHTER AIRCRAFT painted in CAMOUFLAGE PATTERN being salvaged by...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2022)

USAAF Haneda Army Air Base Haneda Japan














1940s USAAF Haneda Army Air Base Haneda Japan photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s USAAF Haneda Army Air Base Haneda Japan photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## barneybolac (May 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII 1945 USAAF 26th BS Okinawa Airplane Photo #14 aircraft Japanese ? writing | eBay
> 
> what does the weiting say? Shinpachi?
> 
> ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 26, 2022)

誠至(shisei=sincerity. 至誠 in modern writing). I think this came from Chinese proverb "至誠通天(shisei tsuten)" which means "Heaven will grant your sincerity". This was a motto for the samurais in the middle ages.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2022)

Kawasaki Ki-100 30-05-1946 Thursday FE-0312 ?

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2022)

J1N GEKKO Fighter & G4M BETTY

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## MiTasol (Jun 12, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Kawasaki Ki-100 30-05-1946 Thursday FE-0312 ?
> 
> View attachment 673370
> 
> ...


Complete with huck starter

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2022)

Yokosuka MXY-7 Ohka I-18 Okinawa Yomitan airstrip














1945 WWII GI's Okinawa Photo Captured Baka Bomb at Yomitan airstrip | eBay


Most are photos he bought of Okinawa at the PX. Never mounted in album.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2022)

1946 USAAF Japan 5th AF 38th BG airman on Japanese 3 wheel motorcycle














1946 USAAF Japan 5th AF 38th BG airman on Japanese 3 wheel motorcycle Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1946 USAAF Japan 5th AF 38th BG airman on Japanese 3 wheel motorcycle Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Yokosuka MXY-7 Ohka I-18 Okinawa Yomitan airstrip
> 
> View attachment 674296
> 
> ...



I suspect that is the remains of a dropped one in front of the one on trestles. Looks like the bomb shackle hook at top.


----------



## JoeP (Jun 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 336279
> View attachment 336280
> View attachment 336281


Hi, are these 3 photos yours?
Thanks
Joe


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

That is a post from Feb 8, 2016 found them on ebay....well as the title of this thread says. As far as i know they were sold to a writer. I faintly remember him he contacted me off board about them. 
Why??


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2022)

Nice shots.


----------



## JoeP (Jun 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 336279
> View attachment 336280
> View attachment 336281


Hi, are these your photos?
Thanks
Joe


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 20, 2022)

JoeP said:


> Hi, are these your photos?
> Thanks
> Joe


Looks like spam.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2022)

Perhaps you could be right. I keep my eye on him.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> Looks like spam.


Feels like it. Also in pm.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2022)

Has he answered yet?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2022)

No he sent some pm's to me, asking the same things. Not annoying yet but i did dust off the ignore button.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2022)

I see. Please let me know if he posts anything inappropriate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

ALEUTIAN Zero
















ALEUTIAN CAMPAIGN WWII PHOTO-DOWNED JAP ZERO OFFICIAL NAVY PHOTOS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ALEUTIAN CAMPAIGN WWII PHOTO-DOWNED JAP ZERO OFFICIAL NAVY PHOTOS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2022)

Tank crew Kiska















ALEUTIAN CAMPAIGN WWII PHOTO-JAP TANK CREW ON KISKA NAVY PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ALEUTIAN CAMPAIGN WWII PHOTO-JAP TANK CREW ON KISKA NAVY PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 28, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Tank crew Kiska
> 
> View attachment 675365
> 
> ...


Could someone identify the tank in this photo?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2022)

M-3 Stuart imo

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 28, 2022)

That's what I think it is. I just never knew the Japanese had a beute M-3 in the Aleutians.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2022)

Dont think they used it. If you look at the men some are looking very curious into the machine as if the never have seen one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2022)

Yep ..that's a captured M3 Stuart, US Army light tank.





the pic source: Japanese soldiers with tank, Attu Island, Alaska, 1942 or 1943

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 28, 2022)

With the writing on the side, could it have been a capture from the Philippines used to keep from risking their own equipment on a largely undefended assault. Remember the Aleutian campaign was a Japanese diversion. A translation of the characters could give a clue as to whether a souvenir of the invasion or brought in by the Japanese.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2022)

IMHO , 

 Shinpachi
could help. But the enlarged pics may be not enough to work out the inscription.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 28, 2022)

Wurger said:


> IMHO ,
> 
> Shinpachi
> could help. But the enlarged pics may be not enough to work out the inscription.
> ...


Looks like "陛下天覧 (heika-tenran = Inspected by Emperor)"
Hirohito inspected a M3 captured in Philippine on June 8, 1942

Captured M3 in Philippine

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 28, 2022)

He swings and hits it outta’ the park!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 28, 2022)

Captured M3 tanks in Philippine

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> ALEUTIAN Zero
> 
> View attachment 675272
> 
> ...


Bet you the unisversity will claim ownership too














ALEUTIAN CAMPAIGN WWII PHOTO-DAMAGED JAP ZERO DUTCH HARBOR OFFICIAL NAVY PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ALEUTIAN CAMPAIGN WWII PHOTO-DAMAGED JAP ZERO DUTCH HARBOR OFFICIAL NAVY PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2022)

CAPTURED JAPANESE KATO WORKS TOKYO GENERATOR 1944 GUAM















Original WWII Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE KATO WORKS TOKYO GENERATOR 1944 GUAM 76 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Photo CAPTURED JAPANESE KATO WORKS TOKYO GENERATOR 1944 GUAM 76 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 29, 2022)

Great work at putting that one to rest Shinpachi. 👍

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2022)

#1,617 - the 2 guys without the garrison caps. Are they some type of auxiliary troops? It looks like they are wearing the split sandals but wide brimmed hats.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 29, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> #1,617 - the 2 guys without the garrison caps. Are they some type of auxiliary troops? It looks like they are wearing the split sandals but wide brimmed hats.


Always good point, David.
They look like farmers in Hokkaido who gave hospitality to soldiers.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2022)

Aichi E13A Jake














WW2 WWII Military Aircraft Carrier Battle Ship Airplane Plane Original Photos 4 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 WWII Military Aircraft Carrier Battle Ship Airplane Plane Original Photos 4 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2022)

Cruiser




















WW2 WWII Military Aircraft Carrier Battle Ship Airplane Plane Original Photos 4 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 WWII Military Aircraft Carrier Battle Ship Airplane Plane Original Photos 4 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Cruiser



Races upstairs to retrieve his faded copy of Warships of the Imperial Japanese Navy 1869-1945...

The top picture is the light cruiser Yahagi, taken on "19 December 1943, just before she entered service". The bottom picture is the battlecruiser Kirishima following the completion of its 1930s refit, of which two of its sisters also underwent.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2022)

Cammo
















1940s WWII GI's South Pacific wrecked Japanese airplane Photo cool camo paint | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s WWII GI's South Pacific wrecked Japanese airplane Photo cool camo paint at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (Jul 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Aichi E13A Jake
> 
> View attachment 675865
> 
> ...


Nice shot, but are we sure its a "Jake"? I think it may be a Aichi E16A "Zuiun" (Paul)? But I can not tell for sure with the lighting and the angle it is taken. But the Strut to the floats do not look correct for a Jake to my eyes.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 4, 2022)

Looks a good chance to introduce the Aichi E16A Zuiun 














Source: 艦船擬人化ゲーム「艦隊これくしょん-艦これ-」　烈風改と瑞雲、八景島シーパラダイス

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa

119th NCB- Captured Japanese NAKAJIMA Fighter plane w/ US MARKINGS














*WWII photo- 119th NCB- Captured Japanese NAKAJIMA Fighter plane w/ US MARKINGS* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 119th NCB- Captured Japanese NAKAJIMA Fighter plane w/ US MARKINGS* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Viking1066 (Jul 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Cammo
> 
> 
> View attachment 676099
> ...


Looks like the back end of a Ki-48.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2022)

War Dept. Form 19-7; Prisoner Of War Post Card for Japanese

*




*














WW2 War Dept. Form 19-7; Prisoner Of War Post Card for Japanese [124/PI | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 War Dept. Form 19-7; Prisoner Of War Post Card for Japanese [124/PI at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 277739
> View attachment 277740
> View attachment 277741
> View attachment 277742
> ...


[Kawanishi N1K1 'Kyuofu' Rex














Orig. Foto - Japanisches Wasserflugzeug - 2 WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto - Japanisches Wasserflugzeug - 2 WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 26, 2022)

Corrected as looked too bright but thanks for sharing, Snautzer

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2022)

20th AAF Aerial Photograph Nighttime Bombing Raid of Kochi Japan

Kōchi was selected as a target by the United States' XXI Bomber Command because of the city's status as a prefectural capital, and the fact that it was a center for industry and commercial trade. On July 3, 1945 at 6:22 PM (JST) 129 Aircraft took off to bomb Kōchi. 1060 tons of incendiary bombs were dropped on Kōchi, destroying 48% of the built up areas of the city.[5] Kōchi, Kōchi - Wikipedia


Kochi was equivalent in size to Sacramento.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2022)

Mission Number 307

Date: 1/2 August 1945

Target: Toyama Urban Area

Participating Unit: 73rd BW

Number A/C Airborne: 182

% A/C Bombing Primary: 96.11% (173 Primary and 1 Opportunity)

Type of Bombs and Fuzes: M17A1 and M19, 500# incendiary clusters set to open 5,000 feet above the Target and M47A2, 100# incendiary bombs and white phosphorous bombs with instantaneous nose. 

Tons of Bombs Dropped: 1,465.5 tons on Primary and 8 tons Opportunity. 

Time Over Primary: 020136K - 020327K

Altitude of Attack: 12,100 - 13,600

Weather Over Target: 0/10

Total A/C Lost: 0

Resume of Mission: Reconnaissance photos indicated 99.5% of the city (1.87 sq. mi.) was destroyed. Target 90.11 - 6250, Rami Spinning Mill, was destroyed. Eight A/C were not effective. The Target was sighted by 55 A/C and not seen by 118 A/C. E/A opposition was nil to weak. Five E/A sighted did not attack. Medium and heavy, nil to meager and inaccurate flak in Target area damaged 1 A/C. Twelve A/C acted as Pathfinders. One Wind-Run A/C was not included in total A/B. Eight B-29s landed at Iwo Jima. Average bomb load: 16,094 lbs. Average fuel reserve: 757 gallons.














Original WWII 20th AAF Aerial Photograph Nighttime Bombing Raid of Toyama Japan | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII 20th AAF Aerial Photograph Nighttime Bombing Raid of Toyama Japan at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2022)

Yokosuka MXY-7 Ohka RAF Seletar 1947 Singapore














2 Original Photos Japanese suicide plane at RAF Seletar 1947 Singapore | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 Original Photos Japanese suicide plane at RAF Seletar 1947 Singapore at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2022)

Lot of 9 1944 ORIGINAL ASSOCIATED PRESS PHOTO WWII #9 | eBay
Ebay Japanese airplanes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

Zero found on Saipan airfield



















Lot of 9 1944 ORIGINAL ASSOCIATED PRESS PHOTO WWII #14 | eBay


JAPANESE FLYING BOAT IS SHOT DOWN. END OF JAPANESE FLYING BOAT. All have AP fact sheet attached just couldnt fit all in the photos. NEW HEAVY ANTI-AIRCRAFT GUN FIRED IN PRACTICE. Photos are titled as follows.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 13, 2022)

Wasn't the Planes of Fame Museum's Zero captured at Saipan?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 13, 2022)

We could possibly looking at the "Before" picture of the plane at POF. Cool.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

We already have. Its one of the shipped in japanese planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2022)

Arresting hook Nakajima B6N _Tenzan




_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

The Shot from the Sky Show Japanese Nazi Planes Washington DC 1944






























1944 WW2 VTG PHOTO LOT 4 Shot From The Sky Show Jap Nazi Planes Washington DC | eBay


<p>Original 8x10</p><p>I will combine shipping on multiple purchases to save you $$$</p><p>If you are not happy with your purchase you can return it for a complete refund.</p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2022)

Aug 19 1945 WWII Japanese Surrender airplanes enroute to Okinawa














Aug 19 1945 WWII Japanese Surrender airplanes enroute to Okinawa 4x5 Photo | eBay


SEE Size in condition box above.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 29, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Aug 19 1945 WWII Japanese Surrender airplanes enroute to Okinawa
> 
> View attachment 684327
> 
> ...


I was about to read about these planes and their fates but I accidentally touched the reply button. So, as long as I got you, what were the fates of these planes?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I was about to read about these planes and their fates but I accidentally touched the reply button. So, as long as I got you, what were the fates of these planes?


I thought bulldozed.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 29, 2022)

Not the happy ending I was hoping for.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2022)

At the time it was a marvellous idea. I think i get that.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 29, 2022)

Shinpachi gave the answer on another thread. One was a bomber, the other a transport. If I remember correctly, the transport went back to Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 29, 2022)

One was ditched at the Samejima beach near Tokyo from fuel shortage and the other was wrecked at the Kisarazu base after the mission.





Source: 緑十字機 ～平和を届けて～ - プロペラ戦闘機 - プラモデル - johnny0321さんの写真 - 模型が楽しくなるホビー通販サイト【ホビコム】

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 29, 2022)

Oh well. Great diorama.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2022)

Kyushu Q1W

1945 WWII 5th USAAF 61st Ser SQ















1945 WWII 5th USAAF 61st Ser SQ Photo Japanese ? airplane, | eBay


On Oct 9 the remaining 700 were transferred to the 7th AF and scattered. I looks like he was sent to Japan and this photo could be from the other Japan photos in his collection. SEE Size in condition box above.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> The Shot from the Sky Show Japanese Nazi Planes Washington DC 1944
> 
> View attachment 683964
> 
> ...


The Shot from the Sky Show This picrue was in an totally different album. What are the changes finding?

Must be 

 N4521U
when he was a bit younger.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 6, 2022)

Its not me, by the looks of his Hand Over Hand technique he is a trained sign man. In those days just a simple chalk layout and off you go. I have a friend in So CAL who started sign painting in the Army in Viet Nam!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2022)

Ki57 Topsy Surrender Chihkiang China 1945



 Shinpachi
last pic is that japanese writing?


































1945 WW2 Photo GIs Looking At Japanese Surrendered Aircrafts Chihkiang China | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 WW2 Photo GIs Looking At Japanese Surrendered Aircrafts Chihkiang China at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2022)

Ki57 Topsy Surrender Chihkiang China 1945




















1945 WW2 Photo Japanese Surrendered Aircrafts Chihkiang China | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 WW2 Photo Japanese Surrendered Aircrafts Chihkiang China at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2022)

Ki57 Topsy Surrender Chihkiang China 1945















1945 WW2 Photo Japanese Surrendered Aircraft Chihkiang China | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 WW2 Photo Japanese Surrendered Aircraft Chihkiang China at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Shinpachi
> last pic is that japanese writing?


It's さかえ (sakae = glory) in modern writing.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> The Shot from the Sky Show This picture was in an totally different album. What are the changes finding?
> 
> Must be @N4521U when he was a bit younger.
> 
> View attachment 685537



The Shot from the Sky Show
















1944 WWII SHOT FROM THE SKY Show Washington DC 8x10 Photo Japanese Zero Airplane | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 WWII SHOT FROM THE SKY Show Washington DC 8x10 Photo Japanese Zero Airplane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2022)

Japanese flak press photo















WW2 Japanese flak press photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Japanese flak press photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2022)

WWII Photo Japanese Soldiers VTG World War Two VTG WW II WW11 Photograph WW2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Photo Japanese Soldiers VTG World War Two VTG WW II WW11 Photograph WW2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## at6 (Oct 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 689142
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were they really that desperate for strippers?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2022)

Berlin 1941 General Yamashita Tomoyuki aus Japan mit Julius Liebel



















Foto Berlin 1941 General Yamashita Tomoyuki aus Japan mit Julius Liebel | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Berlin 1941 General Yamashita Tomoyuki aus Japan mit Julius Liebel in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2022)

872 was a popular wreck Search results for query: 872














Japanese Zero Aircraft G.I. Snap-Shot Photograph | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Japanese Zero Aircraft G.I. Snap-Shot Photograph at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2022)

The Shot from the Sky Show











1944 WWII SHOT FROM THE SKY Show Washington DC 8x10 Photo German airplane rudder | eBay


WWII 1944 large 8x10 Photo from The Shot from the Sky show held in Washington DC. More research needed. Size is listed in the condition box above.



www.ebay.com






Snautzer01 said:


> The Shot from the Sky Show
> 
> View attachment 688288
> 
> ...



The Shot from the Sky Show











1944 WWII SHOT FROM THE SKY Show Washington DC 8x10 Photo German airplane rudder | eBay
1944 WWII SHOT FROM THE SKY Show Washington DC 8x10 Photo WAC on Airplane Wing | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2022)

WWII Photo Japanese Zero Aircraft Luzon 1945 Photograph WW II VTG Airplane WW2 | eBay


An original World War Two photo. On the back it looks like it says J_p Zero Luzon 1945. There are mount marks on the back.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

China 1938















Orig. Foto japanische Flugzeug Wrack im Krieg Japan China 1938 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto japanische Flugzeug Wrack im Krieg Japan China 1938 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> China 1938
> 
> View attachment 691532
> 
> ...


I like your pic as rare one.
Here is similar one 





Source: 飛行機写真 1枚 飛行第3連隊の88式軽偵察機or軽爆撃機 No.690 戦前陸軍航空隊「中古」の落札価格｜印刷物｜ヤフオク！ 落札相場- オークファン（aucfan.com）

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2022)

Mitsubishi J2M Raiden ATAIU-SEA




















RAF: CAPTURED JAP PILOTS TEST AIRCRAFT UNDER INSTRUCTION ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES | eBay


CAPTURED JAP PILOTS TEST AIRCRAFT UNDER R.A.F INSTRUCTION. OFFICIAL BRITISH CROWN PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES. USED condition w/ bend bottom left, top right border.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2022)

wreck decoy



















WWII PHOTO IBT - DECOY JAPANESE PLANE WRECK OLD LASHIO BURMA 1945 Shearer Photo | eBay


This original WWII photo is identified as - IBT - 45-81706 - Old Lashio Burma. 7 March 1945 - Photo by: Shearer. A nice World War Two photograph.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

Shinpachi
1945 Air Asahi Japanese Airplane Newspaper Japan

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Shinpachi
> 1945 Air Asahi Japanese Airplane Newspaper Japan
> 
> View attachment 694750
> ...


This was issued with the lesser print ink and paper quality in August 1945 as the last issue of ww2.
Introducing a passenger plane version of B17, relationships between propeller propulsion and take-off distance, British aviation etc.
Very interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Shinpachi
> 1945 Air Asahi Japanese Airplane Newspaper Japan
> 
> View attachment 694750
> ...


I am very very suprised anything like this aviation booklet was produced in 1945. One wonder how they got the resources money, and not least clients in a bombed out country.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> I am very very suprised anything like this aviation booklet was produced in 1945. One wonder how they got the resources money, and not least clients in a bombed out country.


Unlike Stalin or Hitler, Hirohito's wisdom was that he stopped the war when the casualty reached 3%.
Almost people spent ordinary life even during the war as there was little difference between typhoon, earthquake and war once got familiar.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2022)

Never knew that. Thanks

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2022)

Original 1945 Baka Bomb MXY7 Japanese Kamikaze Suicide Airplane Photograph Book













































Original 1945 Baka Bomb MXY7 Japanese Kamikaze Suicide Airplane Photograph Book | eBay


Notes that several Baka Bombs were captured intact on Okinawa and they appear in the photos. Contains 23 photographs of many different aspects of the suicide plane, including several of a "Betty" bomber carrying a Baka, plus information gathered from interrogations.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2022)

Japanese Photo of Arisaka, Soldiars at Rest














Vintage WW11 Japanese Photo of Arisaka Soldiars at Rest | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">WW11 Japanese 3"x4" Photo of Arisaka Soldiars at Rest, as pictured. </p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">*Will not ship outside the continental United States.</p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 28, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> This was issued with the lesser print ink and paper quality in August 1945 as the last issue of ww2.
> Introducing a passenger plane version of B17, relationships between propeller propulsion and take-off distance, British aviation etc.
> Very interesting


I have to ask. On the page opposite the picture of a 5 bladed propeller (page 10), among the advertisements there's a cartoon of man with eyeglasses sticking something in nose. What is the product? It seems to put a big smile on his face.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 28, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I have to ask. On the page opposite the picture of a 5 bladed propeller (page 10), among the advertisements there's a cartoon of man with eyeglasses sticking something in nose. What is the product? It seems to put a big smile on his face.


Dr. Minato's sniffing type liquid antiphlogistic for nose.
Good for empyema, atrophic rhinitis, hypertrophic rhinitis, nasal catarrh, nasal polyps, bronchial rhinitis and headache.





Source: 当時物 ガラス 薬瓶 ２本 湊製薬 ミナト式液癒吸... - ヤフオク!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2022)

Bologna Italia Japanese flags celabration












Orig. Foto Festschmuck b. Japan Besuch am Bahnhof BOLOGNA Italien 1941 | eBay
Orig. Foto Festschmuck b. Japan Besuch am Bahnhof BOLOGNA Italien 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2022)

Mitsubishi Ki-46-II Army Type 100 Air Defence Fighter Dinah














WWII JAPANESE AVIATION: MITSUBISHI KI-46-III (DINAH) B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


MITSUBISHI KI-46-III (DINAH). WWII JAPANESE AVIATION B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 25, 2022)

Besuch einer japanischen Delegation Japan Militär




















Foto Wehrmacht Besuch einer japanischen Delegation Japan Militär WH (W125) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wehrmacht Besuch einer japanischen Delegation Japan Militär WH (W125) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 26, 2022)

japanischer Offizier bei Besichtigung Bunker Maginot Linie














1 x REPRO japanischer Offizier bei Besichtigung Bunker Maginot Linie | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1 x REPRO japanischer Offizier bei Besichtigung Bunker Maginot Linie in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> japanischer Offizier bei Besichtigung Bunker Maginot Linie
> 
> View attachment 700052
> 
> ...


I remember Oshima was said "He is more German than Germans" by Germans.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2023)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Tuesday at 5:55 AM)

1937 Japan Prince Chichibu Aldershot Visit Vickers MkII Light Tank



















Press Photo 1937 Japan Prince Chichibu Aldershot Visit Vickers MkII Light Tank | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Press Photo 1937 Japan Prince Chichibu Aldershot Visit Vickers MkII Light Tank at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Tuesday at 5:58 AM)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 7:22 AM)

1975 Original Slides (9) CHINO AIRPORT Planes Fame J2M3 Raiden [ Jack ] nr 101














1975 Original Slides (9) CHINO AIRPORT Planes Fame HEINKEL He162 & More WWII | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1975 Original Slides (9) CHINO AIRPORT Planes Fame HEINKEL He162 & More WWII at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Yesterday at 8:02 AM)




----------

